# What Zenith is gracing your wrist today?



## Activ8

I suppose I will start this thread off with my new Zenith Stratos Striking 10th Felix (NOS) that arrived yesterday!


----------



## Irf

Grand Date Moonphase:


----------



## Verdi

Oldies for me


----------



## Activ8

Irf said:


> Grand Date Moonphase:


Today I am wearing it's older brother


----------



## Bidle

Zenith El Primero C01 04 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## BLeistner

This for today and the next couple as well..........


----------



## One-Seventy

This won't please some purists because of the summer-compliant strap..... but this is my daily driver these days. The 45mm is just too much for regular use, with 55mm lug to lug and nearly 15mm thick. But this 40mm version is a great long-termer


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Rainbow


----------



## Kurt Behm

A favorite of mine....


----------



## benbradstock

I keep this grey sunburst 1960s 2552PC automatic date in rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Activ8

Kurt Behm said:


> A favorite of mine....
> 
> View attachment 15356486
> 
> View attachment 15356487


I really like some of the models like this from the Nataf era!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Activ8 said:


> I really like some of the models like this from the Nataf era!


I also like some of them - but not really that one. While I welcome the idea of a super tough sports watch able to withstand large depths, I never saw any point in a chronograph with which you can't really time anything (no seconds, let alone subseconds, scale for a large portion of the full circle). But then, _suum cuique_ as the old Prussians said.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Activ8

Hartmut Richter said:


> I also like some of them - but not really that one. While I welcome the idea of a super tough sports watch able to withstand large depths, I never saw any point in a chronograph with which you can't really time anything (no seconds, let alone subseconds, scale for a large portion of the full circle). But then, _suum cuique_ as the old Prussians said.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I like it because it reminds me of being like a Lego watch for grown-ups! Brings out my child side!


----------



## GreatLakesWatch




----------



## tantric




----------



## Longjean

Two tone dial Sporto from 1957


----------



## hrant

Zenith Elite Ultra Thin.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith A788 (1971)


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Lowpeak

My A384 Revival

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

An early example of Zenith cal. 143 (Excelsior Park 4) c. 1945


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Gold capped 2542PC from ca 1968.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wonderful watch in a wonderful state! I particularly like the hands, the way they taper and still have the black bar to increase legibility. A lot from that time were mere rectangular bar hands or taper only at the tip.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## montelatici

Just picked this guy up. Pretty close to mint. First impression is good as far as wearability. Looks to be good for both suit to work and outdoorsy stuff. Nice original SS bracelet came with it, plus papers, box etc. First Zenith.


----------



## UofRSpider

Has become my daily wear.









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## UofRSpider

.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Italian gold El Primero from ca 1990. Who needs a Daytona?


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

El Primero from ca 1986.


----------



## transporter305




----------



## edchys




----------



## gossler

Pilot Big Date


----------



## Solarisminor

My one and only Zenith, which just arrived in the mail today.


----------



## transporter305

watchhunterandcollector said:


> El Primero from ca 1986.
> View attachment 15403465


I've never seen this before. What's the ref. number on this model? If there was no 'Zenith' on the dial, I would call it Breguet


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

transporter305 said:


> I've never seen this before. What's the ref. number on this model? If there was no 'Zenith' on the dial, I would call it Breguet


Yes, or a Chronoswiss! It is one of the quite unusual Italian El Primeros with reference 06.0270.400. I have written more about these here:








El Primero Bolognese (EPB) - The enigmatic Italian gold...


My 06.0270.400, 06.0210.400, 06.0250.400, and 06.0062.400 INTRODUCTION As a Zenith and El Primero addict I have over the years been scouting offline and online sources for interesting finds. Some of the more intriguing ones are what I call the Italian El Primeros or the 06s. Some of you might...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## nuvolablue01

My choice of dress watch and shirt combo for dinner tonight.
Brown dial and black strap shouldn't really work but the dial on this particular watch changes to a purple hue when it catches the light. 
Of course belt and shoes will be black as will the trousers. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Zenith El Primero Clipper from 1989. One of 585 made.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

nuvolablue01 said:


> My choice of dress watch and shirt combo for dinner tonight.
> Brown dial and black strap shouldn't really work but the dial on this particular watch changes to a purple hue when it catches the light.
> Of course belt and shoes will be black as will the trousers.
> View attachment 15410503
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Excellent choices!


----------



## Phase1

Activ8 said:


> I suppose I will start this thread off with my new Zenith Stratos Striking 10th Felix (NOS) that arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15325877


 This one grabbed me instantly. Alas at 45.. it'd be a plate on my wrist... anyone know of a smaller (same aesthetics - diver bezel, 6 o'clock date) model?


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A3645 (this specimen dates to 1971). Some scratches on the mineral crystal, I need to polish that ...


----------



## Birddog1

montelatici said:


> Just picked this guy up. Pretty close to mint. First impression is good as far as wearability. Looks to be good for both suit to work and outdoorsy stuff. Nice original SS bracelet came with it, plus papers, box etc. First Zenith.
> View attachment 15399843


Congratulations, great looking watch!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Zenith 2000 with calibre 135 from ca 1967 (movement from 1962).


----------



## dredzz




----------



## watchhunterandcollector

dredzz said:


> View attachment 15425812
> 
> 
> View attachment 15425813


Absolutely fantastic Chronomaster!


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## sempervivens

Seems like your moon-phase is a bit off. Should be a full moon tonight


----------



## dredzz

It is definitely off ! To be honest I was a bit lazy to set it correctly yesterday, waiting for the full moon to start a new cycle


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Class 4 El Primero 02.0500.400 on Forstner Klip.


----------



## charles_springfield

Hi, well I'm new here. This is my attempt at combining a Speedmaster Pro with a Montblanc Heritage (both for sale: pull up the listings and imagine if they had a child together). Don't we say this every time... but I think this is my forever watch (alongside a black ceramic 39.5 Planet Ocean that's replacing my blue 41mm Omega SMPc).


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

133.8 Chronometre in a hidden crown 18K Spillmann case from 1957. 36.5mm in diameter and 19mm strap width. Near perfect dress watch in my mind!


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Zenith 2000 with caliber 135. From approx 1963.


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## carlhaluss

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 15432929


Congratulations! That is a beauty, and it looks wonderful on that ladder bracelet!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Hope you are all having a great weekend. Been a long time since I wore my Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Bronze Flyback. This model has been discontinued after a few short years, so I think it's time to pay a little respect!















Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Irf

Grand Date Moonphase today:


----------



## cuthbert

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! That is a beauty, and it looks wonderful on that ladder bracelet!
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thank you very much, I agree the bracelet compliments the angular beauty of this case, without







I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

carlhaluss said:


> Hope you are all having a great weekend. Been a long time since I wore my Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 Bronze Flyback. This model has been discontinued after a few short years, so I think it's time to pay a little respect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


One of my favorites among "newer" El Primeros! The bronze adds so much character!


----------



## carlhaluss

watchhunterandcollector said:


> One of my favorites among "newer" El Primeros! The bronze adds so much character!


Thanks, and I sure do agree. I guess it just isn't very popular, though, as they have discontinued the model. I still think it's one of the nicest El Primero models, though.


----------



## cuthbert

carlhaluss said:


> Thanks, and I sure do agree. I guess it just isn't very popular, though, as they have discontinued the model. I still think it's one of the nicest El Primero models, though.


I Wish i could get an original from the Cairelli jeweler and assigned to the Italian air force but they are incredibly rare and expensive.


----------



## carlhaluss

cuthbert said:


> I Wish i could get an original from the Cairelli jeweler and assigned to the Italian air force but they are incredibly rare and expensive.


Yes, the A. Cairelli is the one to have! I had a chance to get the 2016 reissue, but IMO Zenith ruined it by putting "Automatic" on the dial, where "A. Cairelli ROMA" was on the original. So I got the bronze Flyback, as I wanted a bronze watch anyway, and although it may seem like a small thing, I hate "Automatic" on a dial, and much preferred "Flyback". However, as they say, it's all in the small details!


----------



## mumblypeg

Still waiting for a replacement strap....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

...and once you get one, you'll have problems lifting your arm off the floor!!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Malilis

You dont need a strap ...this is a pocket model ...


----------



## transporter305

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, the A. Cairelli is the one to have! I had a chance to get the 2016 reissue, but IMO Zenith ruined it by putting "Automatic" on the dial, where "A. Cairelli ROMA" was on the original. So I got the bronze Flyback, as I wanted a bronze watch anyway, and although it may seem like a small thing, I hate "Automatic" on a dial, and much preferred "Flyback". However, as they say, it's all in the small details!


This could be a good compromise? "Cronometro".


----------



## carlhaluss

transporter305 said:


> This could be a good compromise? "Cronometro".
> 
> View attachment 15441846




Yes!


----------



## transporter305




----------



## cuthbert

Ordering some pizza...


----------



## smilton

UofRSpider said:


> Has become my daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Have the same incoming! Beautiful watch, can't wait to get it!


----------



## DanishDynamiteUS

transporter305 said:


> View attachment 15453517


Love the date windows on this one, what kind of case diameter does this watch have?

New to Zenith, so never saw this one before!


----------



## transporter305

DanishDynamiteUS said:


> Love the date windows on this one, what kind of case diameter does this watch have?
> 
> New to Zenith, so never saw this one before!


42mm.
Here's a great review of this watch from one of our fellows:









The Remarkable Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


Time & Gold here in Vancouver is a prime example of why I choose to do business with an Authorized Dealer. During the past six months, with special thanks to Mark and Ryan, I have come to know and love the Pilot Big Date Special. I have tried on the watch countless times. On each visit we all...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Class 4 El Primero.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Chocolate and gold El Primero from ca 1989. 06.0062.400.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Class 4 El Primero.
> 
> View attachment 15465566


Beautiful!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

watchhunterandcollector said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, an underrated (IMHO) line of El Primeros.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

drunken-gmt-master said:


> Thanks, an underrated (IMHO) line of El Primeros.


Completely agree! Both the square and round ones are very well designed. Future classics IMHO!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Friday gold! 133.8 Chronometre from 1957 in a Spillmann case with hidden crown. Have a nice weekend Zenith fans!








Click here for a wrist roll:





iCloud


Sign in to iCloud to access your photos, videos, documents, notes, contacts, and more. Use your Apple ID or create a new account to start using Apple services.




share.icloud.com


----------



## One-Seventy

Ole faithful, on a winter-ready, thick Horween strap. Despite the size that's considered "limp" by some, it was described by a watch enthuasiast friend as " a bit of a clock".


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## maik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

maik said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvolablue01

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## smilton




----------



## Reserve Commander

This is my first EL Primero, love the colour of the dial.


----------



## edchys




----------



## carlhaluss

Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback. Sorry for the pic heavy post, but I don't give this watch the wrist time it deserves, so I tend to go a bit crazy when I do wear it!


----------



## jvm66

I just love this watch...


----------



## One-Seventy

jvm66 said:


> I just love this watch...


Looks fantastic. That 48mm case on your wrist looks like a 40mm on mine!


----------



## jvm66

One-Seventy said:


> Looks fantastic. That 48mm case on your wrist looks like a 40mm on mine!
> 
> View attachment 15500665


Thanks...Definitely hard to make smaller cases not look ridiculous on these wrists, which is why anything I have under 40mm comes out rarely now. I actually had to send this back in to Zenith for them to make the longer strap in the same original material, they wouldn't sell me a stock longer strap for this model. They are very particular about their special editions. I tried on the original for a week, but it was way too tight. "I'm not fat, I'm big boned" said Eric Cartman


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

carlhaluss said:


> Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback. Sorry for the pic heavy post, but I don't give this watch the wrist time it deserves, so I tend to go a bit crazy when I do wear it!


One of the best bronze watches you can get! Thanks for gracing us with many images. It is fantastic!


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Today's companion. Rare Italian gold El Primero from ca 1989. Reference 06.0062.400.


----------



## DesmoIsland

Activ8 said:


> I suppose I will start this thread off with my new Zenith Stratos Striking 10th Felix (NOS) that arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15325877


GREAT looking Stratos. Love the striking 10th


----------



## carlhaluss

watchhunterandcollector said:


> One of the best bronze watches you can get! Thanks for gracing us with many images. It is fantastic!


Thank you! It's a wonderful watch that does not get enough appreciation. Just was not very popular, though, and it is now discontinued. But I am continuing to enjoy it!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## gossler

Zenith Pilot Special Big Date


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## Skamantpt

My '69 Defy w/ new strap from Combat Straps.


----------



## UofRSpider

Wearing the Rainbow today (and most other days).









Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton




----------



## watchhunterandcollector

What else than an El Primero can your wear on the first? Here an Italian 18K with 40.0 movement from approximately 1986 with reference 06.0270.400.


----------



## UofRSpider

watchhunterandcollector said:


> What else than an El Primero can your wear on the first? Here an Italian 18K with 40.0 movement from approximately 1986 with reference 06.0270.400.
> 
> View attachment 15527965
> View attachment 15527966
> View attachment 15527967


I love the sub-dial font. Beautiful piece!

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

UofRSpider said:


> I love the sub-dial font. Beautiful piece!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


🙏🏻


----------



## red1108nyc

El Primero Triple Calendar Moonphase today


----------



## 8505davids

Skamantpt said:


> My '69 Defy w/ new strap from Combat Straps.
> View attachment 15524205


Funky watch and funky strap to match!


----------



## pm1620

Love it with the NOMOS strap!


----------



## gossler

Love my Pilot Big Date


----------



## design-of-the-times




----------



## Irf

Stratos:


----------



## Graneworm

Wearing my Zenith today. So had to start somewhere. Divides opinion with some thinking it's ugly but I like it.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

Nice little small 40mm, 13mm-thick dresswatch that doesn't quite cover the entire top of my wrist, like what it should


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Swiss reliability x 2! Bernese Mountain Dog and gold El Primero 06.0250.400 from approx 1989.


----------



## Reserve Commander

The second Zenith in my collection, the Captain Dual Time.


----------



## 8505davids

watchhunterandcollector said:


> Swiss reliability x 2! Bernese Mountain Dog and gold El Primero 06.0250.400 from approx 1989.
> View attachment 15541367


Lovely watch and dog - from the other end of the Zenith and dog scale here is my low-rent version.... my slightly scruffy Autosport 28800 and my slighty scruffier terrier cross breed Louis ...









Must say something about me that its the Autosports and Sportos that grab my interest! Maybe we should have a ''Show us your Zenith and your doggy' thread like the Dive Watch forum....and talking of mongrels .... spotted this on Catawiki the other day, Defy dial with Autosport/Surf case catalogued as an 'Omega' Defy Surf....surely a crossbreed?!


----------



## sempervivens

Lovely Zenith Autosport. That second Zenith is surely a franken, however it has a rare type of Defy dial.


----------



## 8505davids

Yeah - the vendor does admit to it having a 'Surf' case back which he says 'might have been added' but as you can see from the crown I'd say its a whole Surf case which replaced the square Autosports/Sportos after the Zenith dial star was replaced. I wonder how you manage to trash a whole Defy case like that (you'd think the dial would be more likely ruined) - surely even in a damaged case it'd be better than going to the trouble of getting another watch to use its case. Screw in bezel or something like that broken that couldn't get parts for perhaps?

As you say the dial does look quite good - though I prefer the square indice versions


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The ring between crystal and dial (or even part of the crystal itself?!) is also split at 11:00 which also suggests that it wasn't made for that case.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ezinternet

A277 was my pick today. (Sorry about the misaligned bezel


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007




----------



## w8tch88

el primero with a matching subdial-strap


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

8505davids said:


> Lovely watch and dog - from the other end of the Zenith and dog scale here is my low-rent version.... my slightly scruffy Autosport 28800 and my slighty scruffier terrier cross breed Louis ...
> View attachment 15548163
> 
> 
> Must say something about me that its the Autosports and Sportos that grab my interest! Maybe we should have a ''Show us your Zenith and your doggy' thread like the Dive Watch forum....and talking of mongrels .... spotted this on Catawiki the other day, Defy dial with Autosport/Surf case catalogued as an 'Omega' Defy Surf....surely a crossbreed?!
> View attachment 15548165


Very nice dog/watch combo!


----------



## ezinternet

My A385 this morning


----------



## Blueviewlaguna




----------



## 8505davids




----------



## AMBIORIX

Hello to all,
after a long absence to this forum, it's realy nice to see all these nice Zeniths and be able to participate.
grtz,Dom


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome back! Your watch looks good! That's the Ref. G381 copy, isn't it?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Dezzracer

Lowpeak said:


> My A384 Revival
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same watch arriving this week. Love the look. Love the 37mm size. Love the retro band too bit will probably source a good leather band with off-white stitching to swap back and forth. How you liking yours?


----------



## AMBIORIX

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome back! Your watch looks good! That's the Ref. G381 copy, isn't it?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks mister Richter,
Yes , this the 50th anniversary A386 in YG.
Grtz,Dom


----------



## Birky1

My 1st Zenith
















I have put the period correct bracelet and clasp on the watch plus I'm so impressed with the timekeeping


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Pilot Cronometro Tipo CP-2 always evokes feelings of the past!


----------



## martinzx

My vintage Zenith Defy 300m cal 2552PC circa 4th quarter 1969


----------



## franco60

New arrival - A384 Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity

.


----------



## blueoracle

Rainbow flyback in black and white


----------



## martinzx

Greetings Zenith watch fans. I am wearing my Zenith Defy cal 2572PC circa 1976


----------



## Birky1

Birky1 said:


> My 1st Zenith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have put the period correct bracelet and clasp on the watch plus I'm so impressed with the timekeeping


Hi guys hope you are all safe and well 
Where will I find the serial number to date the watch ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I'm afraid that you won't find a serial number. Until the late sixties, Zenith put serial numbers on the movement - initially on the bridges, thereafter on the base plate under the balance. Serial numbers on the case back continued until 1972, whereupon they were replaced by the reference code. Yours is too late to have a serial number. About the best hope that you have would be the movement: the ETA Ca. 2832 was only made in 1974-1975:






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA 2832







www.ranfft.de





...but the Zenith 2832 was made from 1971-1975:






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2832







www.ranfft.de





Ranfft suspects that, since the Zenith movements normally lack an ETA stamp, the early Zenith 2832s were ETA 2828 movements that were brought up to 36000 A/h. The big question is: what is stamped under your balance (I can see something there in your earlier pictures)?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Birky1

Hartmut Richter said:


> I'm afraid that you won't find a serial number. Until the late sixties, Zenith put serial numbers on the movement - initially on the bridges, thereafter on the base plate under the balance. Serial numbers on the case back continued until 1972, whereupon they were replaced by the reference code. Yours is too late to have a serial number. About the best hope that you have would be the movement: the ETA Ca. 2832 was only made in 1974-1975:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA 2832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranfft.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the Zenith 2832 was made from 1971-1975:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranfft.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranfft suspects that, since the Zenith movements normally lack an ETA stamp, the early Zenith 2832s were ETA 2828 movements that were brought up to 36000 A/h. The big question is: what is stamped under your balance (I can see something there in your earlier pictures)?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you very much for your time and information

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## Birky1

Hartmut Richter said:


> I'm afraid that you won't find a serial number. Until the late sixties, Zenith put serial numbers on the movement - initially on the bridges, thereafter on the base plate under the balance. Serial numbers on the case back continued until 1972, whereupon they were replaced by the reference code. Yours is too late to have a serial number. About the best hope that you have would be the movement: the ETA Ca. 2832 was only made in 1974-1975:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: ETA 2832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranfft.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the Zenith 2832 was made from 1971-1975:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ranfft.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranfft suspects that, since the Zenith movements normally lack an ETA stamp, the early Zenith 2832s were ETA 2828 movements that were brought up to 36000 A/h. The big question is: what is stamped under your balance (I can see something there in your earlier pictures)?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I have opened the watch and all I can see near the balance wheel is 34.6 AF and the ETA logo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Birky1 said:


> I have opened the watch and all I can see near the balance wheel is 34.6 AF and the ETA logo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hah! - the swines! They erased the original stamp and put theirs in its place! 34.6 was the new calibre code (introduced around 1972 - as was the square logo, so we now have a minimum date of manufacture) and AF was "_alta frequenzione_", i.e. "high beat" in italian. So we are now down to ca. 1972-1975. As for even greater precision, one would have to scan through old catalogues. The japanese 1972 catalogue (can be found on the internet) only shows the old octagonal Defys so it would be even a little later than that.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Birky1

Hartmut Richter said:


> Hah! - the swines! They erased the original stamp and put theirs in its place! 34.6 was the new calibre code (introduced around 1972 - as was the square logo, so we now have a minimum date of manufacture) and AF was "_alta frequenzione_", i.e. "high beat" in italian. So we are now down to ca. 1972-1975. As for even greater precision, one would have to scan through old catalogues. The japanese 1972 catalogue (can be found on the internet) only shows the old octagonal Defys so it would be even a little later than that.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you for your information is this a common movement and model ?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

As already mentioned in another thread, this model Zenith 01.0060.345 is to be found in the 1974-76 catalog. Maybe if you order an Extract from the Archives Zenith could tell you more about the production number, however they don't usually disclose that kind of information. Let's say it's not rare but it's not common either. It's a vintage Zenith Defy and that's already something


----------



## Birky1

sempervivens said:


> As already mentioned in another thread, this model Zenith 01.0060.345 is to be found in the 1974-76 catalog. Maybe if you order an Extract from the Archives Zenith could tell you more about the production number, however they don't usually disclose that kind of information. Let's say it's not rare but it's not common either. It's a vintage Zenith Defy and that's already something


Does it make a difference that my movement is marked 34.6 AF and the ETA logo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

"Flyback Thursday": Zenith Pilot Cronomentro Tipo CP-2 El Primero


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday!


----------



## ryang13

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Ca. 1988/89 Zenith 'De Luca I' white dial, Zenith ref. 01.0043.400 (on the caseback it has ref. 01.0040.400).










According to Rösslers first book (2008), p. 256, a total of 375 + 415 pieces were produced in 1988/89.

However according to his second book '_El Primero - Der Chronograph_' (2015) only 375 of these were produced in 1988, whereas the 415 produced in 1989 had different dials and hands, although with the same reference (!) This could perhaps explain some watches which were previously considered frankens.

Can anybody confirm a Zenith De Luca ref. 01.0040.400 with the second dial and 'mercedes' hands?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

sempervivens said:


> Ca. 1988/89 Zenith 'De Luca I' white dial, Zenith ref. 01.0043.400 (on the caseback it has ref. 01.0040.400
> 
> Can anybody confirm a Zenith De Luca ref. 01.0040.400 with the second dial and 'mercedes' hands?


@SV - I can confirm. I've a pair of deLuca, one in white and one black dial with the new dials and hands and the 1st gen pushers engraved on back as 01.0040.400

One of the two movements is engraved calibre 40.0

Both from Germany and represented and presented as NOS.


----------



## alas26

A bit of A384 action on my Hondinkee racing strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

ezinternet said:


> @SV - I can confirm. I've a pair of deLuca, one in white and one black dial with the new dials and hands and the 1st gen pushers engraved on back as 01.0040.400
> 
> One of the two movements is engraved calibre 40.0
> 
> Both from Germany and represented and presented as NOS.


Thanks. Would you like to share a pic of this extremely rare pair? I must say that I did a small search and could hardly find any. When you search for a Zenith 01.0040.400 most if not all are simply the first generation dial. Did you do any research yourself?


----------



## ezinternet

sempervivens said:


> Thanks. Would you like to share a pic of this extremely rare pair? I must say that I did a small search and could hardly find any. When you search for a Zenith 01.0040.400 most if not all are simply the first generation dial. Did you do any research yourself?


I'm sort of in the same boat as many (all?) of us, documenting Zenith as we find them, over the last 12 years or so. Trusting Rossler. Sharing information on our collections. My research is the brain trust here on WUS and other forums, and our Italian friends. And you!

Here are the four together ... if these images are too large, apologies. I'll edit them down on my desktop later.


----------



## ezinternet

The one with newer white dial is the cal 40.0

Also interesting is that of the two+two shown, 3 have the same smaller Zenith logo engraving on the case backs. And one has the larger size logo. The larger logo is on the 1st generation black dialed watch.


----------



## elmubarak82

Hi everyone!! my first zenith and i really enjoyed it!


----------



## sempervivens

All very interesting. Amazing that the larger logo is on the older watch, and the cal. 40.0 is in the newer model.

Have you besides your own seen more examples with the second dial in a case with ref. 01.0040.400?



ezinternet said:


> The one with newer white dial is the cal 40.0
> 
> Also interesting is that of the two+two shown, 3 have the same smaller Zenith logo engraving on the case backs. And one has the larger size logo. The larger logo is on the 1st generation black dialed watch.


----------



## ezinternet

I'm gonna sneak a Movado into the thread ... (A3736 Zenith ref, cal 146HP)
it's from the period when Zenith/Movado were under common ownership


----------



## ezinternet

sempervivens said:


> All very interesting. Amazing that the larger logo is on the older watch, and the cal. 40.0 is in the newer model.
> 
> Have you besides your own seen more examples with the second dial in a case with ref. 01.0040.400?


Apologies for diving into this in what is basically a WRUW thread ...

So if we call them W1 and W2 for White-1 and White-2, and similarly B-1 and B-2: 
W-1 is a 1st gen dial "Zenith Automatic"
W-2 is a *3 line* 01.0043.400 dial, "Zenith _El Primero_ Automatic" ; W-2 has the cal-40.0 
Both W-1 & W-2 have the small logo case back engraving

B-2 has the larger logo, and later-most dial. But still with a "krone und Drucker unverschraubt" simple pushers.
B-1 is a 1st gen dial "Zenith Automatic"
B-2 is a *4 line* 01.0312.400 dial "Zenith _El Primero_ Chronograph Automatic"

I have seen examples of 3-line white dials in other watches with Mercedes hands.
I've not seen another example of the 4-line dial in black with simple pushers and Mercedes hands.

But to add to the confusion, I have also seen 3-line Black dials with screw down crowns, picture here:
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sempervivens

Thanks for making that clear 

And these other examples of ref. 01.0040.400 with even two or three different types of the newer dials with dots and Mercedes hands, all have the same reference on the back: 01.0040.400?


----------



## ezinternet

sempervivens said:


> Thanks for making that clear
> 
> And these other examples of ref. 01.0040.400 with even two or three different types of the newer dials with dots and Mercedes hands, all have the same reference on the back: 01.0040.400?


Can't say for certain as they're scraped over the last decade from various sale postings and dealer pages. I'll scroll through and see if they have corresponding case back pictures. Many do not.


----------



## CyrusV22




----------



## ThirstyBronco

Here is my zenith elite.


----------



## ezinternet

Went for a cushion-case this Friday. A788.

An appreciation: These small-format, lightweight El Primero's highlight the range of Zenith creativity in casing the EP movements. Compare to the Speedmasters/321-861s/ (which I also love). But Omega did a few metal and color changes, and an Italian LE here and there, and a brief experiment with the sleeker Teutonic case.

Zenith continued to ideate with complications, engraved dials, lug styles from classic to modern, flyback, mango, the Academy line (?!) ...

Just feeling the Zenith appreciation today


----------



## smalleq

I love this watch.


----------



## tantric

A classy classic.


----------



## alas26

ezinternet said:


> Went for a cushion-case this Friday. A788.
> 
> An appreciation: These small-format, lightweight El Primero's highlight the range of Zenith creativity in casing the EP movements. Compare to the Speedmasters/321-861s/ (which I also love). But Omega did a few metal and color changes, and an Italian LE here and there, and a brief experiment with the sleeker Teutonic case.
> 
> Zenith continued to ideate with complications, engraved dials, lug styles from classic to modern, flyback, mango, the Academy line (?!) ...
> 
> Just feeling the Zenith appreciation today
> 
> View attachment 15592905


I've been looking for something like this (base 15 pulsometer + Tachymeter)- this is amazing!

Can you give us (or me) more details on this!? Did it come stock with that Dail/inner bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet

Zenith used the combination tachymeter + pulsation inner bezel on a few models of their El Primero 1970's chronographs. The inner bezels I've seen were in blue. 

From memory, and you can search for pictures of these references:
A788 - cushion, as discussed above
A3818 - "cover girl"
Also, the A3817 tri-color, although here I think the tachymeter/pulsation is printed and not an inner bezel.


----------



## gossler

ZENITH Pilot Big Date


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

135 first series in a gold case. One of the earliest know ones in gold! From ca 1949. Just back from a complete service.


----------



## ezinternet

The "other" tri-color, the A3817


----------



## gossler

Desk flying with this Zenith Pilot.


----------



## alas26

ezinternet said:


> The "other" tri-color, the A3817
> 
> View attachment 15600643


I want that bezel ring on my A384!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinzx

Greeting my vintage Zenith Defy cal 2572PC, circa 1976 (I think)


----------



## Dawak




----------



## k72457

I had my El Primero Prime on Christmas Eve (the proper day to celebrate Christmas):


----------



## sempervivens

Merry Christmas. Joyeux Noël ? Frohe Weihnachten. Buon Natale.


----------



## Birky1

Quickly becoming my favourite watch









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrot01

My first and probably last Zenith watch I will buy. I got this one for Christmas and I love it


----------



## ManhattanMD

The only chronograph in my collection for now and that's fine, since it's an El Primero.


----------



## ezinternet

What I wanted for Christmas was an Espada, and all I got was a Movado Astronic 01.0010.438 
 
... and just under the wire too, as I'm on the edge of needing glasses to be able to read the Day/Month.

Best holiday wishes to all!


----------



## Tronner

transporter305 said:


> This could be a good compromise? "Cronometro".
> 
> View attachment 15441846


That is such a good looking chrono - so simple and uncluttered, yet very visually appealing. Slightly unique font on the numerals, clean lines. Love it!


----------



## red1108nyc

Closing out 2020 in style


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith ref. A271 (1969)


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Flyback


----------



## Orisginal

Wearing my A384 today, here's a little macro I took 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## Hartmut Richter

On this day - *HAPPY 52nd BIRTHDAY, EL PRIMERO!!!!* (why did noone else notice?!!) - it could only be this one (piccie from two years ago):










Hartmut Richter


----------



## Kurt Behm

Activ8 said:


> I suppose I will start this thread off with my new Zenith Stratos Striking 10th Felix (NOS) that arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15325877


----------



## Cincy2

I'm a new Zenith admirer. Just picked up this beast from the Pilot line. At 48mm it's not for the faint of heart. I love the presence and heft on the wrist.


----------



## red1108nyc

38mm Chronomaster today


----------



## ADillon

This vintage defy! I love this watch


----------



## carlhaluss

Fun at Zenith AD this afternoon, Time & Gold here in Vancouver. The A385, the nicest revival watch I believe Zenith has ever done. It was very difficult to leave without this watch on my wrist:


----------



## Birky1

And again today my 01-0170-346









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Cincy2 said:


> I'm a new Zenith admirer. Just picked up this beast from the Pilot line. At 48mm it's not for the faint of heart. I love the presence and heft on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15653104


Amazing watch! I saw one of these at an AD a few years ago. Huge but you are right, has a great wrist presence!


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I first tried the A385 about a week ago. I went back today and purchased it. Fortunately, my AD had ordered two, as the first one only lasted one day. Lucky enough to pick this one up today!


----------



## WTSP

A true original braving the cold. Happy New Year! (While it's still January)


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy to help Time & Gold here in Vancouver celebrate their 45th Anniversary, with my new A385!


----------



## Longjean

Congratulations, I told myself no more new watches but this one is very tempting.


----------



## ADillon

Birky1 said:


> And again today my 01-0170-346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nice, my vintage defy is in for a service right now. Can't wait to get it back; it's favorite watch!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## 54B

Wearing the Zenith 24.2041.400/01.R576 today.


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP2 El Primero Flyback Bronze a very short lived and underrated production model.


----------



## montelatici

One of my Zenith Defy Quartz


----------



## transporter305

All the talk about the new Chronomaster Sport made me want to wear this one.


----------



## kritameth

transporter305 said:


> All the talk about the new Chronomaster Sport made me want to wear this one.
> View attachment 15687656
> View attachment 15687649


I like this a lot more.


----------



## transporter305

kritameth said:


> I like this a lot more.


I like the new Manufacture Edition and the Sport a lot, but don't know if I need the 3rd and 4th El Primero. Got to consult with Mr Haluss


----------



## 54B

The Manufacture Edition is gorgeous. It's one of my favourite Zenith releases. I was very tempted to get that instead of the Chronomaster Sport but I'll wear the latter more. Speaking of which:


----------



## montelatici

One of my three first edition Zenith Defy Quartz. Top pusher shows seconds in LED windows and bottom pusher shows date in LED window. And, when either pusher is used an LED pixel shows whether it is AM or PM.


----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 bronze.....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ryang13

Maddog1970 said:


> Type 20 bronze.....
> View attachment 15690862


that one in bronze is something special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

ryang13 said:


> that one in bronze is something special.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Extra Special" some have said.......


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## edchys




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## J.B.

54B said:


> The Manufacture Edition is gorgeous. It's one of my favourite Zenith releases. I was very tempted to get that instead of the Chronomaster Sport but I'll wear the latter more. Speaking of which:


One word: Stunning


----------



## AMBIORIX

Happy valentine...


----------



## Buddy2

I find this nice to wear.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Italian gold EP 06.0210.400 from approx. 1989.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP2 El Primero Flyback Bronze a very short lived and underrated production model.


One of the coolest bronze watches ever put on the market! On my wish list!


----------



## J__D




----------



## UofRSpider

Love my Rainbow









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wills0_9

My first quality watch. Zenith Class Elite 680
Bought for my 30th birthday some years ago!

Started the collecting bug... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

I have been waiting for a looooooooong time for an El Primero 1/10th of a second!! At long last, she is mine 😉 🤩😎😍








Zenith Chronomaster Sport El Primero 3600 Calibre 1/10th of a Second 2021


----------



## ADillon

An El Primero in disguise


----------



## jamztio

TGIF!


----------



## Solarisminor

This is pretty much my grail.... I came up with a "poor man's" version using a Lum-Tec B-18 Bronze. One day, I'll have one of these though!



edchys said:


> View attachment 15406947


----------



## ryang13

Enjoy your Friday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Relaxing weekend y'all 👍😷


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

Zenith Espada


----------



## 54B

jamztio said:


> TGIF!


That blue looks much more captivating than the press photos that I've seen of the Liberty. Very nice!


----------



## jamztio

54B said:


> That blue looks much more captivating than the press photos that I've seen of the Liberty. Very nice!


Yes indeed. It's more dynamic in real life and the smoked effect is more apparent.


----------



## carlhaluss

A385


----------



## edchys




----------



## 8505davids

View attachment 15736049


----------



## carlhaluss

A385 on a bright Saturday


----------



## noregrets




----------



## AMBIORIX

Revival sunday.
have a nice weekend,
grtz,Dom


----------



## ADillon

This guy for today


----------



## ManhattanMD

Wearing an El Primero for the first day of the month.


----------



## Sdasurrey

1941 vintage gold Zenith Art Deco 'tonneau' today...S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## franco60

Liberty Revival









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADillon

Manual wind today


----------



## SWilly67

If anyone needs anything timed, to a high degree of accuracy - gimme a ring a ding ding.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch




----------



## Sdasurrey

Just arrived, after 'sneaking around' .... much better in the flesh, on the wrist than pre-pics !

1997, named as, 'Vasco da Gama', pink gold EP, #524/750, 017.0500.400/21, commemorating his first voyage to India - black + gold...S

EDIT - forgot to mention the 'da Gama' background for this watch is courtesy of @Age_of_Surfaces, thanks !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryang13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Sdasurrey said:


> Just arrived, after 'sneaking around' .... much better in the flesh, on the wrist than pre-pics !
> 
> 1997, named as, 'Vasco da Gama', pink gold EP, #524/750, 017.0500.400/21, commemorating his first voyage to India - black + gold...S
> 
> View attachment 15749654
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marvelous. And immeasurably finer live than in those stock photos. A hearty congratulations for this special find.

Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## UofRSpider

Put the bracelet back on! Its getting closer to summer!
Zenith Stratos Rainbow Flyback









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp

Was my Dad's, maybe ca. 2310? Bought in Germany or England some time in '60's ? Can anyone tell me more?
i have not opened it up. I don't believe it was ever serviced. Runs well and keeps good time.mcheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Maybe 2310? Is that a date?! In which case, it's probably a typo.....

The square logo shows that it must be post-1972 and the overall style points to the 1970s. If you can let us know the reference number on the back, we may be able to identify the movement.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## maguirejp

Hartmut, thank you for the info. On the back it says stainless steel and numbers 013530-172. from internet I thought the 2310 might be a movement calibre?
mom and dad travelled to England and Germany a lot, so I thought it might have been purchased on those trips.
regards, john m


----------



## WTSP

The code on the back of the case looks like 01-3530-172, which seems to correspond to some hexagonal models that Zenith released in the seventies. The Italian collectors in the thread below seem to think it may originate from Movado.

Zenith nuovo e sconosciuto arrivo ( richiesta informazioni)


----------



## sempervivens

maguirejp said:


> Was my Dad's, maybe ca. 2310? Bought in Germany or England some time in '60's ? Can anyone tell me more?
> i have not opened it up. I don't believe it was ever serviced. Runs well and keeps good time.mcheers from Calgary, Canada
> View attachment 15754342


Welcome back, John. It seems you posted this same watch 10 months ago.

As for case and dial design it is the same as the ref 01.3490.150 which can be found in the 1974/1975 catalog.

So that dates your watch to the mid 1970's.

As for the movement: Zenith calibre 172 is apparently a Zenith 2310, as can be seen in the Italian thread posted by WTSP above, which quotes Ranfft, who thinks it is a Movado design: '_The typical train-bridge shape proves this calibre as Movado design.' _

According to our Zenith Bible (Rössler) however Zenith cal 2310/2320 is based on Marvin 515.

In any case it's a small movement and not originally designed by Zenith.

In our movement list calibre 172 previously was identified as 'Peseux 7001'. I've edited that now to cal 2310 / 2320 (Marvin 515).


----------



## maguirejp

sempervivens said:


> Welcome back, John. It seems you posted this same watch 10 months ago.
> 
> As for case and dial design it is the same as the ref 01.3490.150 which can be found in the 1974/1975 catalog.
> 
> So that dates your watch to the mid 1970's.
> 
> As for the movement: Zenith calibre 172 is apparently a Zenith 2310, as can be seen in the Italian thread posted by Hartmut above, which quotes Ranfft, who thinks it is a Movado design: '_The typical train-bridge shape proves this calibre as Movado design.' _
> 
> According to our Zenith Bible (Rössler) however Zenith cal 2310/2320 is based on Marvin 515.
> 
> In any case it's a small movement and not originally designed by Zenith.
> 
> In our movement list calibre 172 previously was identified as 'Peseux 7001'. I've edited that now to cal 2310 / 2320 (Marvin 515).


Thank you. I have been checking the internet for ages with mixed results. I appreciate this information.
i only have this one Zenith, so you could expect to see it once a year or so. Cheers a d thanks again.


----------



## Dezzracer

Lowpeak said:


> My A384 Revival
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that same watch. Got it 6 months ago. Love it. Especially the ladder bracelet.


----------



## Johann23

Not a fresh pic but had my Carbon on for the first half of my day


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Revival A385, a blast from 1969!


----------



## transporter305




----------



## mark2dic

My A386 revival had a great time.
Thank you to A.M.I nextdoor TOYOTA for permission to shoot A384 Revival and A385 Revival.


----------



## lanceransa

mark2dic said:


> My A386 revival had a great time.
> Thank you to A.M.I nextdoor TOYOTA for permission to shoot A384 Revival and A385 Revival.
> View attachment 15759033
> View attachment 15759034


Wow 
Please excuse my ignorance, but may I ask what model the one in the middle of three watches is? 
The dial...such striking beauty
Is it just the lighting or is it really cream coloured? I can't seem to find the model online..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## AMBIORIX

mark2dic said:


> My A386 revival had a great time.
> Thank you to A.M.I nextdoor TOYOTA for permission to shoot A384 Revival and A385 Revival.
> View attachment 15759033
> View attachment 15759034


Is that the white gold,... with a steel bracelet?
grtz,Dom


----------



## ADillon




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Bronze with Flyback function


----------



## Hartmut Richter

lanceransa said:


> Wow
> Please excuse my ignorance, but may I ask what model the one in the middle of three watches is?
> The dial...such striking beauty
> Is it just the lighting or is it really cream coloured? I can't seem to find the model online.


The three watches are (from left to right) the Refs. A384, A386 and A385 - the three first El Primeros to be released in 1969. All three are (from what the OP states) "revivals", i.e. modern re-releases of the originals. The A386, the one you are after, was only released in a series of three watches in steel (each as a set of three watches), apart from that, there are 50 white gold, 50 yellow gold and 50 rose gold models. Probably all sold out.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## lanceransa

Hartmut Richter said:


> The three watches are (from left to right) the Refs. A384, A386 and A385 - the three first El Primeros to be released in 1969. All three are (from what the OP states) "revivals", i.e. modern re-releases of the originals. The A386, the one you are after, was only released in a series of three watches in steel (each as a set of three watches), apart from that, there are 50 white gold, 50 yellow gold and 50 rose gold models. Probably all sold out.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank so much you Sir for the detailed information!

First look at Zenith and fall in love with the impossible... how I envy the OP


----------



## mark2dic

lanceransa said:


> Thank so much you Sir for the detailed information!
> 
> First look at Zenith and fall in love with the impossible... how I envy the OP


My watch is A386 Revival White Gold with a steel ladder bracelet.
Probably the limited edition 50 is sold out.
However, A384 Revival, A385 Revival, and A386 Manufacture Edition are not limited.
Every watch is a wonderful watch.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Hartmut Richter

mark2dic said:


> However, A384 Revival, A385 Revival, and A386 Manufacture Edition are not limited.
> 
> View attachment 15761475


Ah yes, but I can't quite get accustomed to the fact that on the A386 Revival, all subdials are blue whereas on the original, it's only the minute totaliser - the other two are dark grey and light grey. Maybe I'll come across one in stell with an all original dial one day..... (and I might even win the lottery too!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385 on Stout Brown Horween from Windup shop at Worn & Wound


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A3651 (300 m) 1969/70.


----------



## ryang13

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15762128


That dial is gorgeous, you have a couple real nice ones to post here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

ryang13 said:


> That dial is gorgeous, you have a couple real nice ones to post here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The dial on this one is real unique. Pity that Zenith only produced this watch for a very short couple of years!


----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 bronze for today.....


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385 on Moss Brown Horween Leather from Worn & Wound:


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385 on a lovely Spring day


----------



## J.B.




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Cincy2

Loving this Pilot Type 20 LE


----------



## SWilly67

I've gone on a tear all week wearing dive watches. Today II changed it up with


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Flieger Friday !


----------



## maik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

The watch I still have, but the business shirt... well, that's from another world, another time, that's probably gone forever.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

One-Seventy said:


> The watch I still have, but the business shirt... well, that's from another world, another time, that's probably gone forever.


Good for you! The watch is more important and more versatile than the shirt!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## carlhaluss

A385 to brighten a rather gloomy, rainy day!


----------



## Adamkb26




----------



## capnben

Striking 10th


----------



## carlhaluss

A bit late in the day! Had fun at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. Got a chance to try out the Zenith Chronomaster Shadow, based on a prototype of the 1970s that never went into production. This is a micro blasted titanium case - not coated - including crown and pushers, with a No Date El Primero movement. Remarkable watch indeed!











I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


----------



## AMBIORIX

carlhaluss said:


> A bit late in the day! Had fun at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. Got a chance to try out the Zenith Chronomaster Shadow, based on a prototype of the 1970s that never went into production. This is a micro blasted titanium case - not coated - including crown and pushers, with a No Date El Primero movement. Remarkable watch indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


I know what you mean, but you can always go back!
Grtz,Dom


----------



## dtdomination




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## szajic

Fifth day on the wrist. Keeping perfect time, I'm impressed.


----------



## David76




----------



## rudeney

Happy El Primero Day! Received some new shoes for my classic cars edition yesterday from Zenith, the rubber is very nice 









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Fresh off the couriers truck yesterday. I came to a quick deal on this watch this week, it was my intent to try one on prior to purchase but thats not currently feasible. I gained an interest in Pilot watches a couple of years ago, and thought it would be just that - 'an interest'. I couldn't fall in love with the IWC Big Pilot, almost bought a Hamilton H64615135 toto scratch the itch at one point and always kept my eye on a Type 20 sales ads. The right watch came up at the right time, I knew lug to lug was 54mm, I own and wear a Longines Legend Diver @ 53mm lug to lug - so I knew I could wear it. I was concerned about he overall dial size on my wrist. It's large, no doubt. But it isn't as big to the eye as I may have thought, and as I wear it appears smaller?

Regardless, I am very happy to have a second Zenith in the watch box. Now to keep my eye out for an Elite or a Defy Classic.


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## One-Seventy

SWilly67 said:


> Fresh off the couriers truck yesterday. I came to a quick deal on this watch this week, it was my intent to try one on prior to purchase but thats not currently feasible. I gained an interest in Pilot watches a couple of years ago, and thought it would be just that - 'an interest'. I couldn't fall in love with the IWC Big Pilot, almost bought a Hamilton H64615135 toto scratch the itch at one point and always kept my eye on a Type 20 sales ads. The right watch came up at the right time, I knew lug to lug was 54mm, I own and wear a Longines Legend Diver @ 53mm lug to lug - so I knew I could wear it. I was concerned about he overall dial size on my wrist. It's large, no doubt. But it isn't as big to the eye as I may have thought, and as I wear it appears smaller?
> 
> Regardless, I am very happy to have a second Zenith in the watch box. Now to keep my eye out for an Elite or a Defy Classic.


I would be very keen on a 42mm. I have the 40 and it's a good size for daily wear. The original was somewhere in the region of 41-42mm with 22mm wire lugs, and I'd like to see that size also available.


----------



## AMBIORIX

Happy Easter!
Grtz,Dom


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

SWilly67 said:


> Fresh off the couriers truck yesterday. I came to a quick deal on this watch this week, it was my intent to try one on prior to purchase but thats not currently feasible. I gained an interest in Pilot watches a couple of years ago, and thought it would be just that - 'an interest'. I couldn't fall in love with the IWC Big Pilot, almost bought a Hamilton H64615135 toto scratch the itch at one point and always kept my eye on a Type 20 sales ads. The right watch came up at the right time, I knew lug to lug was 54mm, I own and wear a Longines Legend Diver @ 53mm lug to lug - so I knew I could wear it. I was concerned about he overall dial size on my wrist. It's large, no doubt. But it isn't as big to the eye as I may have thought, and as I wear it appears smaller?
> 
> Regardless, I am very happy to have a second Zenith in the watch box. Now to keep my eye out for an Elite or a Defy Classic.


Congratulations! I have tried this one on more than a few times, and it really is a stunner. It is meant to be big, and I love that. I have worn that size watch before, but somehow felt it didn't work for me, but I love it. Enjoy in good health!!


----------



## davidevo

carlhaluss said:


> A bit late in the day! Had fun at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. Got a chance to try out the Zenith Chronomaster Shadow, based on a prototype of the 1970s that never went into production. This is a micro blasted titanium case - not coated - including crown and pushers, with a No Date El Primero movement. Remarkable watch indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


Pushers on this are so gorgeous!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## leftnose




----------



## carlhaluss

It's a beautiful morning! Perfect day for the A385. Beautiful Magnolia blossoming outside my window:





Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## davidevo

This thread is really making me fall for the cushion cases!!


----------



## rudeney

After weeks of back and forth with Zenith (LVMH) trying to find a bracelet to fit my classic cars edition, success!! The most I've ever spent on an accessory for a watch, but now I won't be concerned getting it wet and gives the watch a completely new look. 









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

The dial and strap change colours all day long, depending on light.


----------



## gossler

From a few days ago, love the shadows and light.

Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## ManhattanMD

rudeney said:


> After weeks of back and forth with Zenith (LVMH) trying to find a bracelet to fit my classic cars edition, success!! The most I've ever spent on an accessory for a watch, but now I won't be concerned getting it wet and gives the watch a completely new look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Do you mind letting me know what the parts/accessory number for that bracelet would be? I have the same watch as you, but when I asked about bracelet or strap alternatives, I was only given the rubber and fabric strap option by the AD.


----------



## Johann23

Ok not today but close enough, here'smy carbon defy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudeney

ManhattanMD said:


> Do you mind letting me know what the parts/accessory number for that bracelet would be? I have the same watch as you, but when I asked about bracelet or strap alternatives, I was only given the rubber and fabric strap option by the AD.


Sure, it was part number 27.02.2040.4052 - ordered directly through the LVMH service centre, they offered the best price too compared to AD & online stores.

I also recently purchased the blue rubber strap (27.00.2118.582) which also looks and feels stunning, the original leather is great and looks the part but I wasn't wearing the watch as much in fear of getting it wet - now I have two other options!









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids

Doing my bit for Zenith three-handers. Surprisingly attractive on the wrist - much more so than the pics suggest.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith respirator ref. A798 ca. 1972


----------



## SWilly67

Back to back Zenith days.


----------



## J.B.




----------



## 8505davids




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## szajic

15 minutes post-vax:


----------



## 8505davids

SWilly67 said:


> The dial and strap change colours all day long, depending on light.


Looks great - which model is that?


----------



## SWilly67

8505davids said:


> Looks great - which model is that?


I love the watch, I was looking for tri-colour at the time I picked it up. When I saw this grey/anthricite dial, it was game over 

I also knew that I would be adding a custom strap to it and Combat Straps









would be my first choice.

It's a reference 03.2040.400/26.C496


----------



## kostal2093




----------



## Maddog1970

Type 20 bronze for flieger Friday.....my fave "pilot" watch!


----------



## Maddog1970

carlhaluss said:


> A bit late in the day! Had fun at Time & Gold here in Vancouver today. Got a chance to try out the Zenith Chronomaster Shadow, based on a prototype of the 1970s that never went into production. This is a micro blasted titanium case - not coated - including crown and pushers, with a No Date El Primero movement. Remarkable watch indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really had a hard time leaving the shop without this watch!


oh wow that is nice.....perhaps I need to head down to Time and Gold for a peek!

what kinda coin is that beauty?


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just received 1933 'Pilot'...w/coffee.....cheers, S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

Glorious '70s...


----------



## Sdasurrey

Rose gold 'Vasco da Gama' 'inspired' EP today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMBIORIX

Have nice sunday!
grtz,Dom


----------



## rsgould

AMBIORIX said:


> View attachment 15833463
> 
> Have nice sunday!
> grtz,Dom


Same! (Photo courtesy of my wife)


----------



## One-Seventy

Sdasurrey said:


> Just received 1933 'Pilot'...w/coffee.....cheers, S
> 
> View attachment 15831437
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome


----------



## AMBIORIX

rsgould said:


> Same! (Photo courtesy of my wife)
> 
> View attachment 15833480


Great pic!!!


----------



## One-Seventy

The nice thing about people _puking _money over anything Rolex - tu-tone will be up next for the profiteers, as they've scavenged the bottom of the steel barrel now - is that other brands have somewhat fallen off a cliff. Fancy something off-beat like a Linde Wierdelin, a Zenith, a Moser, a JLC, a Minerva? You can take your pick. These days, no-one give a stuff about horology. I recently collected this from a Zenith AD. I bought it new for less than half of its price new, and it was already six years old. Before they sold it, they gave it a partial service and sent me the timegrapher output before they shipped it. Nicely done.










Cafés opened outdoors last week, so I went for a coffee and swapped to a Milanese Staib strap instead of the croc strap, which I'll save for winters (me and leather don't get on in any kind of sun)

BTW I hear Zenith is not always like this, but in the UK, the dealers and the national service agent are all excellent. Wasted on most people, but really very good indeed.


----------



## gossler

Enjoying the open hart view.


----------



## SWilly67

TGI "Flieger Friday"


----------



## mp_chronorides

My first foray into the Zenith world. Truly gorgeous!


----------



## time+tide

Took this darling out of the box to wipe down and clean a bit. This one is in need of a little love since the pandemic


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## EnderW




----------



## WTSP

A384 with a Prunus Americana.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ADillon

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith Cronometro Tipo CP-2 El Primero Bronze with Flyback function


Amazing! I've been considering one of these!


----------



## ADillon




----------



## carlhaluss

ADillon said:


> Amazing! I've been considering one of these!


It is a great watch. Unfortunately, discontinued after a few short years. However, there are quite a few pre owned for sale. Some maybe even NOS (New Old Stock - Unworn). Great to have the Flyback function, even though I have no practical use for it.


----------



## ADillon

carlhaluss said:


> It is a great watch. Unfortunately, discontinued after a few short years. However, there are quite a few pre owned for sale. Some maybe even NOS (New Old Stock - Unworn). Great to have the Flyback function, even though I have no practical use for it.


How do you like the Bronze? One of my hesitations was that it had PVD coating... it is a completely bronze case, if I am not mistaken, just the faux patina is PVD? I know PVD eventually wears off, but if there is a bronze case underneath to patina then it isn't as big of a deal as a stainless steel case with a black PVD coating that rubs off and shows a different color metal


----------



## carlhaluss

ADillon said:


> How do you like the Bronze? One of my hesitations was that it had PVD coating... it is a completely bronze case, if I am not mistaken, just the faux patina is PVD? I know PVD eventually wears off, but if there is a bronze case underneath to patina then it isn't as big of a deal as a stainless steel case with a black PVD coating that rubs off and shows a different color metal


Yes, it does have a PVD coating. They coat it lightly, then brush it. I did remove the coating on the head of the crown, just to see the bronze underneath. With a yellow jewellery cleaning cloth (can't remember the trade name). Quite a while ago. And it has gained a bit of patina. I think the brushed PVD is a great look, though, and after two years I see no signs of it rubbing off. You can see the difference between the crown and the rest of the case in this photo.

Anyway, such a great watch. Even if the PVD coating does eventually rub off, I don't mind having the exposed bronze. I was actually considering getting some sea water and immersing the watch in it for a couple of days to see how it patinates. Just haven't got around to that yet.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Espada ref. A7817 (c. 1972)










World's first automatic chronograph with full calendar and moon phase


----------



## UofRSpider

Stratos Rainbow Flyback









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADillon

carlhaluss said:


> Yes, it does have a PVD coating. They coat it lightly, then brush it. I did remove the coating on the head of the crown, just to see the bronze underneath. With a yellow jewellery cleaning cloth (can't remember the trade name). Quite a while ago. And it has gained a bit of patina. I think the brushed PVD is a great look, though, and after two years I see no signs of it rubbing off. You can see the difference between the crown and the rest of the case in this photo.
> 
> Anyway, such a great watch. Even if the PVD coating does eventually rub off, I don't mind having the exposed bronze. I was actually considering getting some sea water and immersing the watch in it for a couple of days to see how it patinates. Just haven't got around to that yet.
> 
> View attachment 15848829


Beautiful!


----------



## carlhaluss

Chronomaster Revival El Primero A385


----------



## second hand

SWilly67 said:


> TGI "Flieger Friday"


At my age i like a watch where it does one thing well. I can easily tell the time


----------



## Sdasurrey

One of these fab vintage Zeniths will grace my wrist today....S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

May 1 so it's an #elprimeroday


----------



## sempervivens

Happy 1st of May!










Zenih Espada ref. A7817


----------



## ADillon




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## ADillon

carlhaluss said:


> View attachment 15865738
> 
> 
> View attachment 15865739


I need to get myself one of these


----------



## Sanderrr




----------



## SWilly67

Type 20 Rescue today


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## beefeater

First post in this thread for me! Picked up my first Zenith, the El Primero Final Edition.


----------



## WTSP

Using my A384 to time the fifteen minute mandatory wait time after receiving my COVID vaccine. I haven't been in a conference center in months!


----------



## gossler

ZENITH „PILOT"


----------



## franco60

A384 Revival









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Drifter33




----------



## sempervivens

New Moon


----------



## airscrew

My old El Primero Rainbow with new matt black croco strap.


----------



## carlhaluss

Flyback Thursday


----------



## carlhaluss

gossler said:


> ZENITH „PILOT"


That is a really wonderful watch! Your photo does make me miss mine!


----------



## BostonWatcher

Yesterday, this one -


----------



## AMBIORIX

Today, almost 72000vph!
grtz,Dom


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Cronomaster Tipo CP-2. Been enjoying this bronze beauty for just over 3 years now:


----------



## Moonlighting

My first Zenith. I've been having fun experimenting with different straps. This one from Red Rock Straps (custom ordered) is my favorite, so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beefeater

New shoes for the El Primero. Very vintage-y side stitch leather strap. Thinness is working for the summer weather.


----------



## Dshirts74

This one


----------



## SWilly67

EP today.


----------



## zigg

How gorgeous is that strap with that dial, stunning! My I ask what your wrist size is, @SWilly67? This 42mm looks perfect on you


----------



## dredzz




----------



## SWilly67

zigg said:


> How gorgeous is that strap with that dial, stunning! My I ask what your wrist size is, @SWilly67? This 42mm looks perfect on you


Thank you, when I purchased the watch I had something like this in mind. Combat Straps made it a reality 

My wrist is 7.5"


----------



## carlhaluss

Moonlighting said:


> My first Zenith. I've been having fun experimenting with different straps. This one from Red Rock Straps (custom ordered) is my favorite, so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a fantastic watch, and the strap is perfect!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305

In the cockpit😎


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A3643 c. 1971


----------



## AMBIORIX

Pentecost-Shadow.
grtz,Dom


----------



## carlhaluss

Zenith A385 Revival. A favorite!


----------



## Darlinboy

El Primero today... HAGD All!


----------



## Darlinboy

carlhaluss said:


> Zenith A385 Revival. A favorite!


 Always was my favorite version of the early EPs, the fume dial is even lovelier in hand.


----------



## carlhaluss

Darlinboy said:


> Always was my favorite version of the early EPs, the fume dial is even lovelier in hand.


My favorite as well! So many versions now, but this one a keeper for me!


----------



## JustAbe

Thinking about those who are no longer with us. "Flags-In" 🇺🇲


----------



## WTSP

I probably shouldn't have been doing this, but I just got to work and forgot what I had on my wrist.


----------



## 8505davids

WTSP said:


> I probably shouldn't have been doing this, but I just got to work and forgot what I had on my wrist.
> View attachment 15911982


LOL shouldn't be too hard on it - I once used my hydraulic road breaker for a whole day wearing an auto watch - it did not like it.


----------



## Sc0ttg

With a strap change as we go into summer &#8230;


----------



## nrk

Just the one...


----------



## SWilly67

I am continually shocked how much I like this watch, after months of waffling on one I can't believe I waited.


----------



## beefeater

Celebrating El Primero day with this one. On a new Delugs strap - I'm really enjoying the variety of straps that look good with this!


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

A384 Revival on ladder bracelet for El Primero day.


----------



## carlhaluss

SWilly67 said:


> I am continually shocked how much I like this watch, after months of waffling on one I can't believe I waited.


I can't tell you how often I have looked at this model as well! My AD still has one that tempts me every time I visit! It is a truly great piece!!


----------



## carlhaluss

A385 Revival with a beautiful 60s vibe. Absolutely love this watch. Seriously considering the Gay Freres ladder bracelet as well!


----------



## SWilly67

carlhaluss said:


> I can't tell you how often I have looked at this model as well! My AD still has one that tempts me every time I visit! It is a truly great piece!!


Thanks 

I agree, I was continually reviewing and hunting the Pilot Type 20 models....when this popped up, it was lights out. I just put an offer on another Zenith, hopefully that will grace this thread...on my wrist that is.


----------



## Baxxxton




----------



## SWilly67

New in the watchbox, and the 3rd Zenith to currently be sleeping in there.


----------



## franco60

1970 Movado Datron with El Primero movement.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

New addition this week, not a surprise it's getting some wrist time this week. This is by far the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


----------



## ryang13

SWilly67 said:


> New addition this week, not a surprise it's getting some wrist time this week. This is by far the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


Congratulations, that's a beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

SWilly67 said:


> New addition this week, not a surprise it's getting some wrist time this week. This is by far the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


Congratulations! It is beautiful. Tried that one many times. And that bracelet is also a work of art! Well Done!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## CharlieMein

Sanderrr said:


> View attachment 15867094


This strap is lovely. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Sanderrr

CharlieMein said:


> This strap is lovely. Where did you get it from?


Thanks! This is a blue grained calf strap from Molequin, top quality.


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Lugan

SWilly67 said:


> New addition this week, not a surprise it's getting some wrist time this week. This is by far the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.


Your Defy's fraternal twin, also new to me a few days, makes me agree with your comfort point. Perfect fit and feel.


----------



## Darlinboy

A386 Manufacture &#8230; HAGD All!


----------



## SWilly67

ryang13 said:


> Congratulations, that's a beautiful piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Ryan, this one took me a 3 years to add, but glad I finally did.



carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful. Tried that one many times. And that bracelet is also a work of art! Well Done!


Thanks! Yes, this bracelet is amazing.


----------



## HenningKC

I bought this Elite Dual Time for around $2300 and just received it. Man, I am over the moon! Although it came with the original leather strap in great condition, it came right off only to be replaced with a custom stingray strap with red stitching to match the GMT hand. It may not be to everyone's taste, but I'm the first to admit that I probably shouldn't be in charge of matching straps for high-end watch brands.


----------



## SWilly67

Lugan said:


> Your Defy's fraternal twin, also new to me a few days, makes me agree with your comfort point. Perfect fit and feel.
> View attachment 15939365


Very nice, I kicked around the idea of both versions and it came down to a coin toss. Very nice - enjoy!


----------



## Lugan

SWilly67 said:


> Very nice, I kicked around the idea of both versions and it came down to a coin toss. Very nice - enjoy!


Same here - It was a close choice. I did think to myself that if they made the solid dial version in a black or dark gray dial, that would have won my money easily.


----------



## dredzz




----------



## SWilly67




----------



## DCWatchCollector

Love my Rainbow Flyback


----------



## zevon

Hi
Zenith A.Cairelli




























Richard


----------



## SWilly67

Todays choice.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## SWilly67

It's been Zenith since Wednesday, I could grow accustomed to this.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith cal 136 c. 1940s


----------



## 8505davids

With a new StrapsCo Ladder taper bracelet - not a bad fit and decent look if your watch is missing its original GF bracelet - and much cheaper and easier to find!


----------



## airscrew

Summertime..


----------



## Longjean

Solstice sunset time in the garden.


----------



## carlhaluss

8505davids said:


> With a new StrapsCo Ladder taper bracelet - not a bad fit and decent look if your watch is missing its original GF bracelet - and much cheaper and easier to find!
> 
> View attachment 15950516


Looks perfect!


----------



## carlhaluss

Cappuccino anyone?


----------



## Solarisminor

I put this on the strap last night. I was not meshing with the bracelet and therefore not wearing it but now, it is so much more wearable and on my wrist presently.


----------



## Darlinboy




----------



## 8505davids




----------



## SWilly67

Enjoying this today.


----------



## zuckermania

What better way to follow a pilot than... with an EXTRA SPECIAL pilot?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

zuckermania said:


> What better way to follow a pilot than... with an EXTRA SPECIAL pilot?


OUCH! That photo comes up a little off colour on my screen. It looks like the dial has a load of blue blotches. Anyone else with that effect?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## dpn

Hartmut Richter said:


> OUCH! That photo comes up a little off colour on my screen. It looks like the dial has a load of blue blotches. Anyone else with that effect?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Looks like we're seeing parts of the AR coating since the original shot was taken in blotchy partial shade underneath a tree.


----------



## dpn

I love the Zenith pilot handsets. I’ve not been able to find a cathedral-style generic handset that looks anywhere near as good as the real-deal Zenith hands.


----------



## alex_b

Arrived on Saturday


----------



## zuckermania

Hartmut Richter said:


> OUCH! That photo comes up a little off colour on my screen. It looks like the dial has a load of blue blotches. Anyone else with that effect?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


That's what I get for not checking my picture before posting... apparently I got some artifact from the AR coating. Let's try this again, inside, far away from trees...


----------



## WTSP

Saw this in a window yesterday.


----------



## carlhaluss

A385 revival today. It has been delightful to wear during our recent heat wave. The leather strap with the rubber lining is very comfortable, and prevents the leather from absorbing moisture from perspiration. This is also one of my very favorite watches. Well done Zenith!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## transporter305




----------



## HenningKC

Guys, is it supposed to be permanently stuck to my wrist?


----------



## SWilly67

Awaiting a dbl/dbl.


----------



## WTSP

Timing the fifteen minute wait after my second COVID injection.


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## WTSP

mark2dic said:


> View attachment 15985845


Nice A386! I'm getting so confused now though. Is that the A386 revival limited to 50 pieces from before the caliber 3600 revival, but after and distinct from the Chronomaster 38 mm reference 03.2150.400/69.C713 ?


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Hartmut Richter

WTSP said:


> Nice A386! I'm getting so confused now though. Is that the A386 revival limited to 50 pieces from before the caliber 3600 revival, but after and distinct from the Chronomaster 38 mm reference 03.2150.400/69.C713 ?


Looking at the dial, I suspect that it is either one of the 3 pieces in steel or one of the 50 pieces in white gold (both limited editions, the former only available in a set of three with two other watches). AFAIK, all the unlimited versions either have different subdials (all blue) or different writing.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## alex_b

Vintage Sporto today


----------



## Sdasurrey

1933 Z Pilot Special&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## SWilly67

Enjoying the Defy today.


----------



## Zekit




----------



## ThomG

zevon said:


> Hi
> Zenith A.Cairelli
> 
> View attachment 15945367
> 
> 
> View attachment 15945368
> 
> 
> View attachment 15945369
> 
> 
> Richard


Supurb 👍😊


----------



## SWilly67

Another Zenith this week.


----------



## gmads




----------



## SWilly67

Chronomaster today, I should be timing this to see how long the ole ball and chain is in the store.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Still wearing this black rainbow I picked up last week as the puffy cumulus clouds gather in what was a completely blue sky earlier&#8230; I was having iced coffee (it's 32C) in my village and the 'cat' next to me complimented me on having a 'Daytona' &#8230;.! S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Sdasurrey

Arrival &#8230; a white dial Z EP Rainbow that's a 'full blood sibling' to the SS black dial one that arrived 10 days ago&#8230;.on a temporary Nato&#8230;.S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean

Black or white, I cannot decide.


----------



## leftnose

A384


----------



## preciousvapor




----------



## koolpep

My first Zenith!!


----------



## SWilly67

Defy today.


----------



## Irf

Stratos Striking 10 today:


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Back at the Z


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Cosmopolitan, c. 1986


----------



## SWilly67

This beauty today.


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## mumblypeg




----------



## SinCity




----------



## Sdasurrey

Arriving today, my third Z EP Rainbow in recent watch arrivals, as I swap some vintage watches into Zenith EPs - 15/53.0480.400 from 1995&#8230;

SS case with 18ct bezel&#8230;put onto a very nice, brand new custom Ostrich leg strap I acquired from FinWatchStraps in Finland - I recently started acquiring their custom straps which are very nicely made&#8230; S










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Enjoying the Defy today.


----------



## JustAbe

Have a blessed Sunday!!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep




----------



## pyiyha

my only.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

135 Chronometre from ca 1955.


----------



## koolpep




----------



## 54B




----------



## Reserve Commander

54B said:


>


what a beauty!


----------



## oso2276

Pilot









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## J__D

Defying today!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Black & Blue 'rainbow'ing' today&#8230; 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Pilot again









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tannhjulet




----------



## Sdasurrey

'Lounging' back in 1933&#8230;.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airscrew




----------



## dmukherjee18

El Primero Final Edition: 1 out of 38 pieces


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## moting




----------



## buddahlou




----------



## bettenco

A384 revival on grey suede to add to the retro funk


----------



## SWilly67

Yesterday










and today


----------



## ayeteael

dmukherjee18 said:


> View attachment 16146380
> 
> El Primero Final Edition: 1 out of 38 pieces


absolutely fantastic. love the color scheme.


----------



## Natsume

maaan, it looks amazing
I've been eyeing it for a while, how do you find it? i heard that the butterfly clasp tends to pinch your arm and can be annoying

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith cal 40 T chronometer ca. 1967


----------



## 8505davids

sempervivens said:


> Zenith cal 40 T chronometer ca. 1967
> 
> View attachment 16181946


Was going to ask what the markings on the dial just below centre were ...then I got it!


----------



## dredzz




----------



## alas26

8505davids said:


> Was going to ask what the markings on the dial just below centre were ...then I got it!


I still don’t get it, can you share?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean

It a stylised 40T and not a chronometre tested mark as has been suggested.


----------



## WatchHoliday




----------



## gossler

Zenith Pilot Big date Special


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Nathan356




----------



## dredzz

Moonphase is a bit off, sorry


----------



## horoscopy

None quite like it. After a year this one seems to make its way to my wrist often. It never lets me down and always feels great on the wrist.
I feel a lot of joy marveling at all the minute details of this technically modern luxurious mechanical orgy.


----------



## blues45

My first Zenith.

Love it










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Robotaz

horoscopy said:


> I feel a lot of joy marveling at all the minute details of this technically modern luxurious mechanical orgy.


Gross, lol! 

Reminds me when C3PO and R2D2 stumble upon the droids building droids on Geonosis.

"Oh my goodness! Shut me down! Machines making machines?! Hmm... How perverse." -C3PO


----------



## SWilly67

I mean is there any other choice on the first of the month?


----------



## SWilly67

Type 20 Rescue today.


----------



## Maddog1970

Flipped my type20 bronze a few months ago, on a grail hunt for another brand, and have to say I have missed owning a zenith ever since……..rectified today, with this beauty……happy to be back in the fold


----------



## SWilly67

Its a good week when a Zenith dominates your wrist


----------



## Maddog1970

Honeymoon day 2 - Martu cork strap…….


----------



## rachit88

Chronomaster Sport!


----------



## J__D

SWilly67 said:


> Its a good week when a Zenith dominates your wrist


I don't know if I'm losing my sight as I'm nearing 40, but I feel like I keep seeing North American Defy's with a larger star logo than here in the UK...am I the only one?


----------



## Maddog1970

J__D said:


> I don't know if I'm losing my sight as I'm nearing 40, but I feel like I keep seeing North American Defy's with a larger star logo than here in the UK...am I the only one?
> 
> View attachment 16217199


Dude, things are just BIGGER in the US!


----------



## SWilly67

J__D said:


> I don't know if I'm losing my sight as I'm nearing 40, but I feel like I keep seeing North American Defy's with a larger star logo than here in the UK...am I the only one?
> 
> View attachment 16217199


NNAAAAAaaaa dawg, I see what you see when I look down.


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 3 - blue/red quick release Barton rubber


----------



## Robotaz

J__D said:


> I don't know if I'm losing my sight as I'm nearing 40, but I feel like I keep seeing North American Defy's with a larger star logo than here in the UK...am I the only one?
> 
> View attachment 16217199


Weird. I wonder why. 

Did this model also used to say Defy on the dial?


----------



## J__D

Maddog1970 said:


> Dude, things are just BIGGER in the US!












From roughly the same angle, the star still looks very different...is it just the photo lighting


----------



## J__D

Robotaz said:


> Weird. I wonder why.
> 
> Did this model also used to say Defy on the dial?


No that was the prototype


----------



## Robotaz

Is it just me or do the Defy Classic bracelets sit a little less flush on the left side to the wearer, too and bottom?

I want one, but sadly I see the endlink fitment slightly off on most versions. I have seen some that look perfect on members’ wrists, but even Zenith official photos show a little variation.


----------



## Lit91

Lots of great watches, but I’ve not seen one Charles Vermont limited edition, do we have some in the forum?


----------



## ezinternet

I started the day with this. Carryover from yesterday, actually.
But the bracelet is, honest to God, so crisp it started fraying my sweater cuff.


----------



## Maddog1970

Oh wrist all week, not sure when it’s coming off…..we’ll, except to try on more straps…..Chronomaster Sport


----------



## Maddog1970

…..and on Barton canvas


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## Moonlighting

Zenith number 2 has entered the stable!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## koolpep

Wristroll Zenith El Primero Defy 21 titanium solid dial







youtube.com





How this titanium sparkles….


----------



## DrSlamastika

This old one 😁


----------



## Rodentman

I have only this one...


----------



## DrSlamastika

Carrot01 said:


> View attachment 15620775
> View attachment 15620776
> My first and probably last Zenith watch I will buy. I got this one for Christmas and I love it


Great watch, but why you say probably last 🤔🙃


----------



## 8505davids

DrSlamastika said:


> This old one 😁
> View attachment 16236132
> View attachment 16236133
> View attachment 16236134


I bought one of these more for the sake of having another Defy, its the last of the 'protection ring' Defys, it was going cheap and there wasn't much else happening on the watch market at the time .... but I must say in the flesh it was a real surprise - it really wears well and I love it cheap buy or not! Looks great on the wrist and the bracelet is superb. Congrats on yours.


----------



## DrSlamastika

8505davids said:


> I bought one of these more for the sake of having another Defy, its the last of the 'protection ring' Defys, it was going cheap and there wasn't much else happening on the watch market at the time .... but I must say in the flesh it was a real surprise - it really wears well and I love it cheap buy or not! Looks great on the wrist and the bracelet is superb. Congrats on yours.
> 
> View attachment 16236459


Nice one! I get mine without bracelet on a leather strap. I put this new Barton olive canvas on it and it feel way better on the wrist..that bracelet is good? Can you take a better pics of it. From the side and clasp. Thx


----------



## AMBIORIX

2 feet=2 shoes, 2wrists=2 watches
grtz,Dom


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## Colombia




----------



## machlo

🐼


----------



## machlo

🐼


----------



## walrusmonger

Still this


----------



## andsan




----------



## walrusmonger




----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Ah, the "Classic Cars"! The first of the modern models with the "sensible" subdial layout! What with even the chronograph hands lumed, it is certainly a very functional model. Congratulations!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## J__D

Got the Defy out today!


----------



## SWilly67

And another Defy in the wild today.


----------



## SWilly67

The Pilot today.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Chronomaster 1969 Open


----------



## Carrot01

DrSlamastika said:


> Great watch, but why you say probably last 🤔🙃


because I'm not really a mechanical watch person & this is the only Zenith I really like. I've had it for a year and it hasnt missed a beat. Awesome watch.


----------



## EnderW

A quick snack...


----------



## mchou8

Seeing all these Zenith pics makes me miss my old revival shadow 🙁


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## FishingForFishies




----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Hartmut Richter

None - and that has been the case for quite some time. My Chronomaster desparately needs a service and in Corona times, I find it a little hard to organise.

However, I have recently managed to find some waistcoats to my taste (difficult in my country - people don't wear 'em except with suits) so I have eliminated the old ones that had become too tight and have been wearing this again more frequently (as I have today). Still only the ol' fleabay photos, I really must get the wife to help me with some piccies of me wearing it:
























Zenith Lepine from 1929 with Cal. 19''' N.V.S.I (aka 19'''-34-1).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## longle10

Afternoon drive after work









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

Good morning!


----------



## gossler

transporter305 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16279366


Mine says hi


----------



## montelatici

.


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Zekit




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## gmads




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero G582 (1969)


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## 8505davids




----------



## SWilly67

The Defy today.


----------



## Travelller

This past "BlueWatchMonday" 😊🍻


----------



## SWilly67

And over to the El Primero today.


----------



## SWilly67

And the Pilot today.


----------



## montelatici




----------



## mik_82

Revival Shadow...


----------



## dredzz




----------



## 8505davids

Wishing everyone a very Merry








Zenith Christmas!


----------



## Travelller

8505davids said:


> Wishing everyone a very Merry ... Zenith Christmas!


What an awesome collection 👏 - T4S and happy holidays to you 😊🍻


----------



## chaosman




----------



## Acme

Merry Christmas! - Bolognese on a Milanese


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Sdasurrey

Blue EP ‘Rainbow’…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## oprhodium39




----------



## szatoshi

Joined the poker chip club, I know there's a couple others around here  👋


----------



## DrSlamastika

New bracelet


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## Dezzracer

Activ8 said:


> I suppose I will start this thread off with my new Zenith Stratos Striking 10th Felix (NOS) that arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15325877


 Defy classic. Love it but running about 7 seconds fas per 24 hours.


----------



## SWilly67

Happy to be closing out this year, and happy to do it with my Defy.


----------



## pacem

Waiting for work week to end so I can get outta town for the weekend!


----------



## mizzy

a newcamer


----------



## Acme

New Year, old favorite


----------



## Lukebor

New in the family


----------



## Alimamy

Will you allow it? Not a Zenith watch, but a Zenith El Primero movement for those who know.

As part of the El Primero story, Ebel began ordering the El Primero movement in 1982 helping save the caliber, some 6 years before the Zenith Daytona in 1988.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Alimamy said:


> Will you allow it? Not a Zenith watch, but a Zenith El Primero movement for those who know.


How could we deny an El Primero on this forum?!!  Nice watch and truly a part of watch history.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Watchaddict92




----------



## FishingForFishies

Still my Chronomaster Sport. Took it off the bracelet for the first time to try a strap I bought from another CM sport owner. I like the blue strap with the black dial, really makes the blue sub dial pop. 

Really bought the strap to get the clasp but think I’ll end up using a lot.


----------



## A4A




----------



## mik_82

Lukebor said:


>


Very classy…love the revival series!


----------



## mik_82

FishingForFishies said:


> Still my Chronomaster Sport. Took it off the bracelet for the first time to try a strap I bought from another CM sport owner. I like the blue strap with the black dial, really makes the blue sub dial pop.
> 
> Really bought the strap to get the clasp but think I’ll end up using a lot.


Lovely strap…will this fit the revival series models?


----------



## mik_82

Donning the revival shadow again…does it look small on my wrist?


----------



## A4A

mik_82 said:


> Donning the revival shadow again…does it look small on my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 16346356


I think it looks great. It’s a classic that’s living up to it’s history with the sizing (37mm, right?). I‘ve wear/have worn a range of sizes, from a 36mm Datejust to a 45mm Breitling Avenger. All work under the appropriate conditions. The Avenger doesn’t look good with a suit but great in a t-shirt and jeans. The Rolex is _kinda_ flexible but I jeans and T with it are not my style. If you like it, wear it.


----------



## mik_82

A4A said:


> I think it looks great. It’s a classic that’s living up to it’s history with the sizing (37mm, right?). I‘ve wear/have worn a range of sizes, from a 36mm Datejust to a 45mm Breitling Avenger. All work under the appropriate conditions. The Avenger doesn’t look good with a suit but great in a t-shirt and jeans. The Rolex is _kinda_ flexible but I jeans and T with it are not my style. If you like it, wear it.


Thanks...I like it but never worn anything this small so kinda have mixed feelings.


----------



## lastshotkid

mik_82 said:


> Donning the revival shadow again…does it look small on my wrist?
> 
> View attachment 16346356


It looks perfect! Can never go wrong with classic sizes. 

Just got me it’s panda brother and truly enjoying it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

lastshotkid said:


> It looks perfect! Can never go wrong with classic sizes.
> 
> Just got me it’s panda brother and truly enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wonderful...the panda dial looks classic on the steel case!


----------



## mik_82

I think the smaller size and the titanium finish on the case got me confused...one of my kids thought I bought a swatch!


----------



## FishingForFishies

mik_82 said:


> Lovely strap…will this fit the revival series models?


I can’t say. Don’t know the lug width of that model. The CM sport is 20mm


----------



## FishingForFishies

mik_82 said:


> I think the smaller size and the titanium finish on the case got me confused...one of my kids thought I bought a swatch!


Certainly does not look like a Swatch to me! A much better looking watch than that.


----------



## mik_82

FishingForFishies said:


> I can’t say. Don’t know the lug width of that model. The CM sport is 20mm


hmm...the revival is at an odd size at 19.5mm...


----------



## mik_82

FishingForFishies said:


> Certainly does not look like a Swatch to me! A much better looking watch than that.


I agree...love the look...just need to get used to the size I guess.


----------



## KaaRoy

My first post on WUS.


----------



## Eyeshield25

A386 Manufacturer edition


----------



## Jt33301

A rare trip out of the drawer to be worn today. Was a cheap ebay pick up to scratch an itch for something slim to wear under a shirt from time to time.

Feels like nothing is on.


----------



## montelatici

I am wearing one of my two Zenith Quartz models today.


----------



## DolleDolf

mik_82 said:


> Donning the revival shadow again…does it look small on my wrist?


It is absolutely 100% perfect. 
Seriously considering the A3817 myself .... good job it's not available at the mo ....


----------



## mik_82

DolleDolf said:


> It is absolutely 100% perfect.
> Seriously considering the A3817 myself .... good job it's not available at the mo ....


Thanks…i think I’m getting used to the small size…love the dial and the overall finish.


----------



## SWilly67

Numero Uno this morning.


----------



## smalleq

mik_82 said:


> hmm...the revival is at an odd size at 19.5mm...


I've seen this a couple of times. It's 19mm, or at least my 19mm straps all fit mine with no gap.


----------



## mik_82

smalleq said:


> I've seen this a couple of times. It's 19mm, or at least my 19mm straps all fit mine with no gap.


Thanks for confirming...love the straps! Can you share where you got these?


----------



## Gopher

1969 A386 MK II.


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## SWilly67

Some time with the Pilot today.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Beautiful foggy Saturday morning in Surrey…1933 Zenith Pilot ‘Special’… 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq

mik_82 said:


> Thanks for confirming...love the straps! Can you share where you got these?


just now noticing this, these are from Delugs.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

Sdasurrey said:


> Beautiful foggy Saturday morning in Surrey…1933 Zenith Pilot ‘Special’…
> 
> View attachment 16366587
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. That crown is "Out - standing"!


----------



## Sdasurrey

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Very nice. That crown is "Out - standing"!


@LudicrousSpeed, thanks - yes, as you say, ‘in more ways than one’ - all the better for pilots with gloves on ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mik_82

smalleq said:


> just now noticing this, these are from Delugs.


Thanks!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just back from the spa with new ‘Indonesian Lizard ‘Shoes’’… train to London-Town…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC316

Activ8 said:


> I suppose I will start this thread off with my new Zenith Stratos Striking 10th Felix (NOS) that arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 15325877


Oh! That looks great!

Live life without regret and in good health!


----------



## FishingForFishies

Same watch, different strap.


----------



## 54B

FishingForFishies said:


> Same watch, different strap.


Hi, can you share where you got that strap from please? I'm thinking about getting a Zealande strap (made for the Omega SMP 300M) but just wasn't sure whether it would follow the case nicely. Your strap looks spot on!


----------



## FishingForFishies

54B said:


> Hi, can you share where you got that strap from please? I'm thinking about getting a Zealande strap (made for the Omega SMP 300M) but just wasn't sure whether it would follow the case nicely. Your strap looks spot on!


The strap is from Wrist Buddys: Wristbuddys.com - Affordable quality watch straps online!

Saw someone post the same config on Reddit and then I went and bought the strap from them. The fitted ends are perfect for the CM Sport


----------



## 54B

FishingForFishies said:


> The strap is from Wrist Buddys: Wristbuddys.com - Affordable quality watch straps online!
> 
> Saw someone post the same config on Reddit and then I went and bought the strap from them. The fitted ends are perfect for the CM Sport


Cheers. It's sold out but I've bookmarked the site. Looks great, especially on the black CM Sport.


----------



## J__D

Love the different shades of blue the Defy makes throughout the sun. Always hard to capture


----------



## ataripower

It's been a while since I've owned a Zenith but this one brought me back

20220122_124242 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## distinguish1906

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMBIORIX

distinguish1906 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now this is one hell of a Zenith!
congrats.
Dom


----------



## vaisforlovers

My first Zenith. Got it this weekend. Almost too nice. Most jewelry-like piece I own. I love it. 

My 14 year-old noticed it immediately. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alas26

distinguish1906 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at that! It looks awesome. 
How long does it take you to determine the actual time? 

I find my A384 already is not that legible at quick glance. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

Going retro on a Forstner ladder.


----------



## Activ8

New acquisition from the January sales!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A3645 (1970)


----------



## Mikeh0109

Verdi said:


> Oldies for me
> View attachment 15328737


Love the one on the right. Nice colour combo!


----------



## distinguish1906

alas26 said:


> Look at that! It looks awesome.
> How long does it take you to determine the actual time?
> 
> I find my A384 already is not that legible at quick glance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it takes a little concentration . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Finally got a Rainbow flyback .. was torn at first with the B/W version, but the French Pilot ‘prototype’ version was the clear ‘winner’ in the end…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 16394274
> 
> 
> Zenith Defy ref. A3645 (1970)


Like it. Just curious what other strap or bracelet options there might be on the revival. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

Sdasurrey said:


> Finally got a Rainbow flyback .. was torn at first with the B/W version, but the French Pilot ‘prototype’ version was the clear ‘winner’ in the end…
> 
> View attachment 16397692
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow nice! Are these very expensive nowadays?
What reference and year is this?
It’s functional and beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

dberg said:


> Like it. Just curious what other strap or bracelet options there might be on the revival.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm always amazed by the excellent timekeeping of the Zenith Defy. This 50 year old watch has a daily deviation between 0 and + 2 seconds.


----------



## Sdasurrey

alas26 said:


> Wow nice! Are these very expensive nowadays?
> What reference and year is this?
> It’s functional and beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi @alas26, the reference is 02.0480.405 - most likely around 1998-2000…. The backstory on this if you hadn’t heard, it was the French Air Force who contracted Zenith to design a dedicated pilot flyback for their pilots in a production run of about 4500 in 1997. Then French budget priorities changed and Zenith turned them into an EP Rainbow to sell to the public … so it’s kind of the last ‘official’ pilot designed, dedicated chronograph for general purchase I believe.

These given their uniqueness, and somewhat limited production numbers usually sell for about 1/3 more than the average of the rest of the 90s EP Rainbow SS chronographs … the EP ‘405’ is the flyback version of the ‘400’ ….cheers S 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## 8505davids

andsan said:


> View attachment 16399193


Looks great - as does the bracelet.


----------



## SWilly67

Number one today.


----------



## Bob Orr

I had this one on earlier today


----------



## SWilly67

Piloting into Feb.


----------



## oprhodium39

Back from warranty repair today (had winding issues):


----------



## J__D

oprhodium39 said:


> Back from warranty repair today (had winding issues):
> View attachment 16406862


Nice photo! Is the end link polished or just a trick of the lighting?


----------



## oprhodium39

J__D said:


> Nice photo! Is the end link polished or just a trick of the lighting?


Thank you! Yes, the case has "mirror-polished" parts - tried to quickly capture it (not the best photo):


----------



## SWilly67

A day with the Defy.


----------



## gossler

Im glad to see more and more Defys! 
I have been wanting a Defy for some time now, I could not decide between the classic or 21. I found a first gen Defy 21 Panda, which they don’t make anymore, and pull the trigger.


----------



## rudy_koerner

Until today, it hadn’t occurred to me to try this strap on my Mark I. But now that it’s on I’m really liking it.

It helps make the red hand pop, don’t you think?


----------



## Mikeh0109

andsan said:


> View attachment 16399193


Fantastic on that bracelet!


----------



## ataripower

20220204_110024 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## mizzy

On a gloomy day...


----------



## Sdasurrey

Rose Gold EP ‘Vasco da Gama’ at my Surrey-to-London train station… S












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moting

Previous generation El Primero 38mm with bracelet.


----------



## joshd2012

Finally, some Sun! Can’t take this one off.


----------



## gossler

Out and about with my new Defy 21 Panda. I was away from home, and unable to wear it, right after I bought it. So finally today, I am discovering it outside.


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## WatchWalker

Lit91 said:


> Lots of great watches, but I’ve not seen one Charles Vermont limited edition, do we have some in the forum?


A belated reaction…


----------



## WatchWalker

And the latest addition..


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Travelller

#BlueWatchMonday


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## transporter305




----------



## SWilly67

Defy classic today.


----------



## Rodentman




----------



## Bob Orr

I am cheating as I worked from home not wearing a watch today. I just wanted to post this one which does not get the wrist time deserved


----------



## ThirstyBronco




----------



## WTSP




----------



## SWilly67

First of the month means it's an El Primero Day.


----------



## gossler

Enjoying going from 28/02 to 01/03 on this Zenith Pilot Big Date









Zenith Pilot Big Date Special


Zenith Pilot Big Date Special, 42mm, El Primero 4010 movement.




youtube.com





And of course the El Primero Day 1st of the month.


----------



## SWilly67

Need a Pilot to guide me through Thursday turbulence.


----------



## mark2dic




----------



## gossler

The polarizing 1969 Open. Sure its controversial, but to me it’s the perfect compromise between skeleton and non-skeleton watches


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## SWilly67

Defy today, with no complaints from me


----------



## dredzz

Was yesterday


----------



## Acme

'80s forever!


----------



## mizzy




----------



## Sdasurrey

Mono-chrome El Primero Flyback 405 …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B.




----------



## SWilly67

El Primero for the first day of the work week.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Future ‘gracing at a wrist near me’ … fyi, not to repeat, but I posted a longer thread on this 1967 Zenith A279 Cal 146 HP on the vintage side… 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeh0109

A384 Revival on a sunny Geneva day!


----------



## dredzz




----------



## Sdasurrey

A279 arrived and Now on the wrist…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

TGIF, rock the pilot today.


----------



## gossler

Acme said:


> '80s forever!
> 
> View attachment 16504586


Beautiful watch! What model is this?

I can clearly se the design inspiration for the defy 21


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa




----------



## Acme

gossler said:


> Beautiful watch! What model is this?
> 
> I can clearly se the design inspiration for the defy 21


Thank You very much! This is a Port Royal Titanium from 1985, made in 700 pieces (of which only 270 has grey dial). This example features the transitional movement cal 41.0.


----------



## airscrew

Have to decide..


----------



## dredzz

airscrew said:


> Have to decide..


Rainbow !


----------



## dredzz




----------



## GeSpot




----------



## sempervivens

This has a really nice and light steel case. Not to mention the beautiful dauphin hands and original crown. And of course the original dial with some patina.










Zenith Sporto cal. 126-5-6 (ca. 1954).


----------



## SWilly67

New boots came in for th Type 20 Pilot, so mid-day change to this


----------



## szatoshi

Airweight Covergirl looking sharp in the SoCal sun today


----------



## dredzz

My Chronomaster from 1996


----------



## Eyeshield25




----------



## Sdasurrey

Flyback Saturday at Portobello Road Antique market….London…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67




----------



## Acme

146 HP from late '80s. Can't decide which side to look at! 
("Reverso" is not intended feautre, but the strap can be swapped easily.)


----------



## vaisforlovers

Today was a day with nice, flat, light from an overcast sky. Figured I take a pic of this beaut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ieatfood

#1 of 200


----------



## SWilly67

Defy today.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wear shorts all day WFH…on train to London in a suit for a business dinner….Zenith rose gold El Primero ‘Vasco’ in tow…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Soon will be enjoying the business end of the weekend. El Primero to push me through.


----------



## Eyeshield25




----------



## AMBIORIX

Luxury lightness, ….since 2 weeks, can’t take it of…
grtz,Dom


----------



## Sdasurrey

AMBIORIX said:


> Luxury lightness, ….since 2 weeks, can’t take it of…
> grtz,Dom
> View attachment 16553728


 But not worn in the shower…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Z EP ‘Flyback Weekend’…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airscrew




----------



## Sdasurrey

English History + Zenith EP Rainbow…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

Enjoy the Sun! 🌞


----------



## szatoshi

ieatfood said:


> #1 of 200
> 
> View attachment 16546758


Welcome to the club! All the case backs say "one of 200" so they didn't have to do them individually


----------



## ieatfood

szatoshi said:


> Welcome to the club! All the case backs say "one of 200" so they didn't have to do them individually


Thanks!! I love being part of this club  

Regarding the number, my warranty card says '1/200', but I would also believe that Zenith printed '1/200' on all cards. I'm not sure if I'm lucky enough to receive the first in the series after randomly ordering one on Zenith's website.


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Easter folks.











Zenith Sporto ca. 1957 (I never opened it but I guess it's a cal. 40).


----------



## mizzy

a skeleton Zenith...


----------



## SWilly67

Its always a good day when I strap a Zenith on.


----------



## Longjean




----------



## transporter305




----------



## Maddog1970

Chronomaster for today….


----------



## SWilly67

Just in case I have hankerin' to time something.


----------



## Acme

Rainbow after the rain!


----------



## SWilly67

Defy today.


----------



## F18

Just came in today


----------



## bogdanco

It took me over a year since I first tried this beauty to finally go and buy one - loving it more than i loved it every time i saw it at my AD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

Ukrainian colors today... _*Героям Слава !*_


----------



## Maddog1970

This again today


----------



## gossler

Defy 21


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## noregrets

SWilly67 said:


> Just in case I have hankerin' to time something.


Beautiful strap and combo.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## NWD

Not exactly mine per say, just trying it on at the AD. Thoughts?


----------



## Rbq




----------



## Hartmut Richter

NWD said:


> Not exactly mine per say, just trying it on at the AD. Thoughts?


The bronze one? Looks great! In house movement, clear legibility, very accurate, hard to beat.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

Let's ride!


----------



## Mickey®

When I wanna shake it up from my “boring” Rolex, Omega or Breitling… This scratches the itch!


----------



## WTSP

I got to wear these for a brief time while visiting the Zenith manufacture.


----------



## J__D

Loving the shadow today...


----------



## sempervivens

Snatching a moment with my TV Defy
























Zenith Defy ref. A 7650 cal. 2552 PC (1969)


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## gmads

Not sure if this works yet, but wanted something “playful” heading into the summer so trying a white rubber strap:


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

Compur in 18k from ca 1941. Very nicely finished 15 lignes caliber 156H. Côte de Genève and most likely rhodium-plated movement that you don’t see that often. 38mm and 20mm lug width.


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

J__D said:


> Loving the shadow today...
> 
> View attachment 16628826


One of the best new interpretations of the iconic early El Primeros! Definitely adds something new and not just being a copy. On my wish list!


----------



## Activ8

For Friday I will go with the blue defy 21


----------



## mizzy

Today a Defy Classic Skeleton


----------



## Goaterade

Swapped out the original strap for a grey epsom from delugs and I’m really happy with the new look.


----------



## yngrshr

This new addition. Just arrived from Japan. Excuse the date - this was the afternoon of the 21st. Just love the modern update to the Rainbow.


----------



## BePhreed

Picked up my first Zenith this weekend after wanting an A384 since their re-issue. On Molequin pebbled leather.


----------



## spikesdogs48

zenith Elite 🤘💀


----------



## yngrshr

yngrshr said:


> View attachment 16646539
> 
> 
> This new addition. Just arrived from Japan. Excuse the date - this was the afternoon of the 21st. Just love the modern update to the Rainbow.


Now that I've had this for a few days, this may be one of the single best value-proposition pieces I have ever purchased. This was under $4,000 including import taxes and sales taxes, FYI. Full kit with box and papers.


----------



## SWilly67

Getting it done with the Pilot today.


----------



## GmtMasterIII

A385 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## spikesdogs48

Zenith port royal El primero 🤪⌚🤘☠💀💥


----------



## Lowpeak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

#ElPrimeroDay 🙌 😎🙌


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## TallWatch

For those wanting a leather strap and Ti folding clasp, mine is in the parts section !


----------



## franco60

Original 1969 and some ribeyes.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Another 384 here...sorry for the dust but I happen to wear my watches.


----------



## gooter

This fellow









Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

It seems like it's been a while...


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## Longjean




----------



## GmtMasterIII

Happy Father’s Day !











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMBIORIX

This one...
Grtz,


----------



## Hartmut Richter

AMBIORIX said:


> This one...
> Grtz,


Since when did Zenith use wooden cases?! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## AMBIORIX

Now that would be an idea to revive their EP minute repeater!.
Grtz,Dom


----------



## boony

Just got my first Zenith last week, the Chronomaster Original. I spent weeks deciding between this and the Speedmaster professional, but ended up with this beautiful piece. 38mm is just perfect for my wrist. I'd probably still acquire the speedy one day.









Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

boony said:


> Just got my first Zenith last week, the Chronomaster Original. I spent weeks deciding between this and the Speedmaster professional, but ended up with this beautiful piece. 38mm is just perfect for my wrist. I'd probably still acquire the speedy one day.


Congrats 👏😍⌚

A great choice indeed! 🙌🍻


p.s. If size is (one of) your key criteria, consider a _Speedmaster_ (39mm). Perhaps a 😎 2nd-hand FOIS for example. If you ample time _(& budget...)_, there's also the 321... 😍


----------



## GmtMasterIII

boony said:


> Just got my first Zenith last week, the Chronomaster Original. I spent weeks deciding between this and the Speedmaster professional, but ended up with this beautiful piece. 38mm is just perfect for my wrist. I'd probably still acquire the speedy one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Excellent choice!


----------



## Acme

Clipper!


----------



## GmtMasterIII

Acme said:


> Clipper!
> 
> View attachment 16714262


There's one I've never seen before. Very nice!


----------



## Acme

GmtMasterIII said:


> There's one I've never seen before. Very nice!


Thank You! I love this quirky '80s design!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

Another example, where I can't decide which side to admire more!


----------



## iwasajetplane

Snapped this pic of my Chronomaster Original this afternoon... love this thing!


----------



## bogdanco

Ferry to Brac island in Croatia for a 2 days “business” meeting











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Original 1969 2012 edition


----------



## sempervivens

Happy holidays all










Zenith Espada ref. A7818 (1972)


----------



## 8505davids

Although I love the standard bracelet with this Defy I just can't work out how to shorten it (or if it can be) and don't want to break it trying .... so ladder style bracelt it is for everyday wear .... for now


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## typevii

So rarely wear dressier watches these days.....


----------



## mizzy

Defy Classic Skeleton


----------



## UofRSpider

Stratos Rainbow Flyback









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dredzz

Vintage cal. 106-6


----------



## dredzz




----------



## 8505davids




----------



## GmtMasterIII

A little late but from Sunday out on a boat. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia




----------



## Digmac

Just received my very first Zenith watch! A 50th anniversary edition A384 Revival. I personally love the way it looks on a horned end link JB Champion.


----------



## dredzz




----------



## GmtMasterIII

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## Hartmut Richter

8505davids said:


> View attachment 16781748


Nice watch. Looks a little overpolished from here, though..... Is the _finissage _original?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 8505davids

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice watch. Looks a little overpolished from here, though..... Is the _finissage _original?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Not 100% sure - comparing it to the two Sportos I have with the same case, they all have vertical brushing on the flat sides, horizontal (side to side) brushing on the curved top, a slight almost 'matt' finish and a flat polished section around 2/3mm around the crystal. There is an edge between the curved top and the flat sides but its a fairly 'soft' edge on all three - not sure if this is original or its wear. Depending how I angle it to the light the edge can seem quite sharp. I tend to think with the curvy top they never had crisp edges even when new , with the brushing running up the side, across the top and back down the other side, but it would be interesting to see if anyone has a NOS case to compare to.

The Autosport wasn't in great condition when it arrived and I took a bit of a punt with it from ebay - the crystal was very scratched and the dial looked stained but the crystal polished up nicely and the dial was just a little dirty so I'd say its just a watch that has seen a lot of wrist time and the shine is down to a bit of honest 'sleeve polishing' rather than anything deliberate. There is still brushing visible on the top, its certainly no NOS case but I can live with a case showing a bit of its age as long as the dial is good.

Some pics comparing it with a black Sporto which is in better condition.


----------



## Longjean

For comparison an early Autosport ( 1970 ) before 28800 was added to the dial. It has a Spillman case which has horizontal brushing on the sides and a mirror polish on the top. There is no bevel transition and the crown is very sharp.

Not quite NOS since no box and papers but it was part of a batch which appeared at a regional auction in 2020. They all had protective blue paint on the case backs. Since I like blue/grey dial this one was my pick of the bunch.


----------



## 8505davids

I'd always assumed the case style in my pics came in quite close to the end of the Autosport/Sporto 28800 ranges rather than the more commonly seen round, C and square cases - based on nothing more than it looks a more modern style of case ....I've no idea if that is true but if anyone has any info I'd be glad to hear it. All these case styles seem to have continued into the Surf ranges when the 'star' was replaced by the square logo. You don't see many in the same case style as Longjean's AS.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for showing the comparison. On balance, the two look rather alike so I'd assume that the Autosport is also original.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 8505davids

Bar a little wear and tear the case shape is certainly original - no metal polished off but def a bit of sleeve polishing. See quite a few Surfs in this case, not so many Autosports and Sportos.


----------



## gmads




----------



## dredzz




----------



## vaisforlovers

On the downside, I’m waiting for my car to be repaired. 

On the upside, I’m admiring this beautiful watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## 8505davids

Keeping the Defys going ....


----------



## Haf




----------



## martycus




----------



## vaisforlovers

Giving my CMS a break today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## airscrew




----------



## Drmklr




----------



## 8505davids




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## tsmith1305

El Primero today.


----------



## tsmith1305

tsmith1305 said:


> El Primero today.


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YY77




----------



## gossler

Pilot Big Date Special


----------



## blueoracle




----------



## airscrew




----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## Hartmut Richter

archaeobeat said:


> View attachment 16849263


And the advantage of that is that, after you've consumed half the bottle, you've got two of 'em! (The watches, that is!) 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Barge




----------



## Acme

E.T. calling home


----------



## Skypilot

Love this watch; my other timepieces are collecting dust, however.


----------



## JC316

Skypilot said:


> Love this watch; my other timepieces are collecting dust, however.


Super stunning for sure!


----------



## levkov

An old El Primero


----------



## 8505davids

archaeobeat said:


> View attachment 16849263


Made just a handful of miles from me ... the whisky that is not the Zenith...


----------



## szatoshi

cracked out the a3818 for a special occasion


----------



## vaisforlovers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Acme

Pilot! …diver?


----------



## gossler

Zenith Defy 21 Panda


----------



## mizzy

Defy Classisc Skeleton...


----------



## bombaywalla

blueoracle said:


> View attachment 16843639


I was wondering if any others had this model. not anymore....

mine says hello............


----------



## bogdanco

New week, time for this beauty to be back on wrist











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII

Whenever I wear it I can’t get enough of the dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

While it’s not ‘Flieger Friday’ this ‘French’ EP flyback is great for the WE ! 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Rainbow


----------



## Acme

Ebony and Ivory...

Let's celebrate the International Music Day with this lovely DeLuca!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! But we would need to see a little more of the background! Like this:










Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

Hartmut Richter said:


> Very nice! But we would need to see a little more of the background! Like this:
> Hartmut Richter


Yessir!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

August Förster! Very nice pianos - the guy who sold me mine had one in a lovely rosewood case. How old is yours? It looks pre-1918. If you don't known and have the serial number, you can age it here:






august-foerster.de - Alter & Wert







www.august-foerster.info





Hartmut Richter


----------



## Acme

Hartmut Richter said:


> August Förster! Very nice pianos - the guy who sold me mine had one in a lovely rosewood case. How old is yours? It looks pre-1918. If you don't known and have the serial number, you can age it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> august-foerster.de - Alter & Wert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.august-foerster.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank You for the compliment! Indeed a beautiful instrument, from ca. 1907. It has been in the family for almost 50 years. We had it restored when I started playing. Recently I had it checked with a professional piano builder, and I was very pleased to find out that despite it's age it is still in a very good shape, and doesn't need any additional maintenence beside the yearly tuning. I also have Clavinova, but prefer the real thing 

Your piano looks fantastic as well, one of the best manufactures in the world! That applies to the Chronomaster too.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Acme said:


> Thank You for the compliment! Indeed a beautiful instrument, from ca. 1907. It has been in the family for almost 50 years. We had it restored when I started playing. Recently I had it checked with a professional piano builder, and I was very pleased to find out that despite it's age it is still in a very good shape, and doesn't need any additional maintenence beside the yearly tuning. I also have Clavinova, but prefer the real thing
> 
> Your piano looks fantastic as well, one of the best manufactures in the world! That applies to the Chronomaster too.


Many thanks for the compliment. In actual fact, my Bechstein (from 1879 - Serial No. 10726, delivered to the German Athaeneum in London with shipping date 13th of October of that year) is showing its age somewhat. It must have been treated a little less than well in its previous life (it has not been in the family since manufacture or something like that) and the resonance is going a little in the uppe regions. Nevertheless, I currently play a lot of Schubert songs (in piano solo version) and since pianos had fewer keys at the time of Schubert, they sound really nice on that piano in the register they were written for!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## DrSlamastika




----------



## 8505davids

DrSlamastika said:


> View attachment 16953787
> View attachment 16953788
> View attachment 16953789


Got mine on the xact same bracelet! Though the original bracelet looks great, I couldn't work out how to resize it and didn't want to damage it trying. The ladder bracelet suits the watch very well IMO - in the flesh its a great looking watch.


----------



## DrSlamastika

8505davids said:


> Got mine on the xact same bracelet! Though the original bracelet looks great, I couldn't work out how to resize it and didn't want to damage it trying. The ladder bracelet suits the watch very well IMO - in the flesh its a great looking watch.


Hi, thats not an origial old school ladder bracelet, I have a secret, its new one from this site 😉😁: Ladder Watch Bracelet | StrapsCo

I bough it on some leather strap and then I used to wear it on green canvas strap from Barton.


----------



## mizzy

Defy Skeleton...


----------



## EnderW

Been awhile since I wore my EP for some reason. And ages since I wore a suit....
Nice to dress up again.


----------



## ayeteael

EnderW said:


> Been awhile since I wore my EP for some reason. And ages since I wore a suit....
> Nice to dress up again.
> View attachment 16965187


Love the tri color.


----------



## Acme

Rare bird today. Early 1940's chronometer.


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunterandcollector

135 from approximately 1954.


----------



## Rbq

El primero on a custom Joseph Bonnie russia leather strap


----------



## Barge




----------



## Dave in Wales

From pre 2000......

IMG_2942 by Dave in Wales, on Flickr


----------



## cleger




----------



## Artu

Zenit 146 D


----------



## dredzz

Vintage A385 on Gay Freres ladder bracelet (father's watch) by the way, do you guys know how to adjust the bracelet fit please ? Can I do it by hand or do I need any tool ? I was not able to do it manually and I dont want to damage the bracelet obviously. Thanks


----------



## gossler

Just bought this yesterday. Defy Skyline








And a Zenith Defy family welcome


----------



## sempervivens

dredzz said:


> Vintage A385 on Gay Freres ladder bracelet (father's watch) by the way, do you guys know how to adjust the bracelet fit please ? Can I do it by hand or do I need any tool ? I was not able to do it manually and I dont want to damage the bracelet obviously. Thanks


You can use anything that fits like a needle. Or get a tool, just an inexpensive tool with both ends, one forked for changing straps and one straight end for adjusting bracelets.


----------



## dredzz

sempervivens said:


> You can use anything that fits like a needle. Or get a tool, just an inexpensive tool with both ends, one forked for changing straps and one straight end for adjusting bracelets.


Thanks for your advice. I'm not very handy though so I'm going to bring the watch to my local horologist who will do that a lot better than me I think


----------



## dredzz

Done !


----------



## sempervivens

Ok but you should ask your horologist to show you how it's done, so you can then do it yourself, even with a toothpick if necessary.


----------



## dredzz

sempervivens said:


> Ok but you should ask your horologist to show you how it's done, so you can then do it yourself, even with a toothpick if necessary.


I agree, thanks again


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Movado El Primero, ' a rare bird', ref. 01.0180.434 (700 pieces produced in 1973).


----------



## Travelller

#ElPrimeroDay x #SpeedyTuesday 😎
_...talk about a tough* one..._ 🤔






























_*talk about "1st-world problems"..._ 🙄😅


----------



## dredzz

Most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn


----------



## Acme

Autumn Colors. (ElPrimero Pacific).


----------



## Dave in Wales




----------



## GmtMasterIII

Something new for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevNev




----------



## Acme

Ancient Pilot today. Too bad I couldn’t find a biplane to give it a proper background. 😅


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Acme said:


> Ancient Pilot today. Too bad I couldn’t find a biplane to give it a proper background. 😅


Well, not a Zenith but here is one I have with a *triplane *- on the dial! (Currently on my wrist too; it is my "evening watch" because of the lume).










Hartmut Richter


----------



## franksf

Swapped the leather with the rubber. Loving it. Complete different vibe. Love the more somber shade of blue of the rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean

Another watch with good lume despite its age.


----------



## cykrops




----------



## dredzz




----------



## dredzz




----------



## Harwood22




----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Defy Classic Skeleton


----------



## Liizio

Just got my first non-vintage Zenith: 2015 El Primero 38mm. Really digging it.


----------



## 8505davids




----------



## franksf

mizzy said:


> Defy Classic Skeleton


A classic that is going to be even more of a classic since discontinued ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean




----------



## franksf

Nice lunch with type 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Harwood22 said:


> View attachment 17044791


Beautiful combo - which strap?


----------



## Dave in Wales

New in 2005.

FullSizeRender copy by Dave in Wales, on Flickr


----------



## autofiend

Thanksgiving week rotation…


----------



## TheHun

EP


----------



## AMBIORIX

cause we have 2 wrists.
grtz,Dom


----------



## WTSP

Dave in Wales said:


> New in 2005.
> 
> FullSizeRender copy by Dave in Wales, on Flickr


Just back from servicing, at which point I was also tempted by this Longines.


----------



## WTSP

For today:


----------



## Rodentman

This one...


----------



## Acme

Well, not a Zenith, but still a genuine El Primero from the very first years.


----------



## mrtrinh

Picked her up yesterday









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Longjean




----------



## dredzz




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## mrtrinh

Bracelet finally came in









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids

dredzz said:


> View attachment 17098856


Beautiful watch - I'm not really a chrono guy but love this one.


----------



## dredzz

8505davids said:


> Beautiful watch - I'm not really a chrono guy but love this one.


Thank you very much, one of my fav too


----------



## Crosspolytope

One of 2 zeniths I own and love. I’ve been wearing this for almost 3 months and just can’t get over how much I love it. It’s thin, elegant. one of the most underrated dress watches out there as far as I’m concerned. Unfortunately it’s a new moon so you don’t get to see it shine. Ill post it again in 14 3/4 days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

Merry Christmas!


----------



## dredzz

Merry Christmas


----------



## dredzz




----------



## jopo1

The Zenith Watch with cal. 106 P-50
(Year ca. 1945-47).


----------



## dredzz




----------



## TheHun

Bbq


----------



## 8505davids

Quartz for a change ...


----------



## sempervivens

Happy New Year! Peace and progress for you all in 2023.


----------



## Longjean

Respirator x cal.2552pc ~1969 all original including NATO star on crown. Just back from service and now very very accurate.


----------



## Longjean

Captain cal. 71 1958


----------



## Acme

sempervivens said:


> Happy New Year! Peace and progress for you all in 2023.


Ahh, the Pilot-Diver! Surprisingly comfortable on the wrist! One of my favourite ElPrimeros of all time!
Wear it in good health!
Regards, Acme


----------



## Nic98765

Red gold Heritage 146


----------



## goatgibson




----------



## wwiseman

I enjoyed photographing this one!


----------



## Crosspolytope

Last time I posted here it happened to be a New Moon, figured i'd post the Full Moon as well. I really love this watch.


----------



## nstandlick

Counting down to 5pm.


----------



## design-of-the-times

Longjean said:


> View attachment 17133633
> 
> 
> Captain cal. 71 1958


stunning


----------



## ManhattanMD

Wore this on a New Year's weekend trip and wearing it again today


----------



## LuxeTimeWatches

Bump! Some gorgeous time pieces in here!


----------



## fanofspeedy

Wear this today😅


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Birthday El Primero!


















Post your El Primero here: Happy Birthday, El Primero!


----------



## Cayenne06




----------

